# Chelhalis, WA- BLVD ENTERTAINMENT



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

With just SIX weekends left, who's ready??? Who's coming to Chelhalis? And is the party happening on Saturday again at the MOTEL 6?


----------



## carmelcandy (Jun 25, 2004)

hey, hey! :biggrin:


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

we are there in full force. it's going to be a shocker for some people. :roflmao:
Hydrogirl and carmelcandy i'll see ya there!


----------



## carmelcandy (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by loriding69_@Apr 20 2005, 01:23 PM
> *we are there in full force. it's going to be a shocker for some people. :roflmao:
> Hydrogirl and carmelcandy i'll see ya there!
> [snapback]3026457[/snapback]​*


 i will most likey be there. If school or work does not keep be held up! sup brenda, how is Oregon? a shocker,  can you go into detail?


----------



## CREM8R (Sep 27, 2003)

I'm gonna try to make it. Depends on $$ and weather (cops get pissy if you drive in the rain without fenders, wipers, windows, hood, etc)


----------



## tijuanasean (Aug 11, 2003)

Royal Image will be there!


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

UCE FROM P O WILL BE THERE AT LEAST 5 CARS DEEP.


----------



## PuroLocos83 (Oct 28, 2004)

PURO LOCOS CAR CLUB FROM HILLSBORO, OREGON WILL BE REPRESENTING


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

BOULEVARD WILL BE THERE IN FULL FORCE WITH AT LEAST A DOZEN NEW RIDES REPP'IN THE NORTHWEST


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

I HOPE THAT THE TURNOUT IS BIGGER THAN THE LAST 3YRS!!!SHOULD BE FULL SUPPORT FROM ALL OVER THE NORTHWEST!!!!!!!!!


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by carmelcandy_@Apr 20 2005, 03:09 PM
> *a shocker,   can you go into detail?
> [snapback]3026996[/snapback]​*


not really it's not for you this is for others! :biggrin:


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

all two members of 503 RIDAZ WILL BE THERE.IN THE CLUB SATURDAY NIGHT DOING THE DAM THANG.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@Apr 21 2005, 02:49 PM
> *all two members of 503 RIDAZ WILL BE THERE.IN THE CLUB SATURDAY  NIGHT DOING THE DAM THANG.
> [snapback]3032505[/snapback]​*


 :0 :biggrin: what up homeboy?


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

what's going down the nite b4?


----------



## -2-5-3- (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tijuanasean_@Apr 20 2005, 08:50 PM
> *Royal Image will be there!
> [snapback]3028201[/snapback]​*


YOU KNOW!! :thumbsup:

WHUDDUP PITO! :wave:


----------



## carmelcandy (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by loriding69_@Apr 21 2005, 08:06 AM
> *not really it's not for you this is for others!  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3029701[/snapback]​*


I can dig it! :biggrin:


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

can't wait to meet my LIL family at the show! especially you caramelcandy :biggrin:


----------



## cartman70 (Jan 14, 2003)

Cartman70 will be in the house...............


----------



## tijuanasean (Aug 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TEGOJUA_@Apr 21 2005, 09:06 PM
> *YOU KNOW!! :thumbsup:
> 
> WHUDDUP PITO! :wave:
> [snapback]3033633[/snapback]​*



Hey Magic, I'm ready for show season and hangin out with all the family. How about u?


----------



## carmelcandy (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by loriding69_@Apr 22 2005, 10:01 AM
> *can't wait to meet my LIL family at the show! especially you caramelcandy  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3035890[/snapback]​*


 what! you crazy boo. aint nothing special over here, just a female who loves lolos! I do look forward to meeting you and also the LIL family! :biggrin:


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by carmelcandy_@Apr 23 2005, 02:33 PM
> *what! you crazy boo. aint nothing special over here, just a female who loves lolos! I do look forward to meeting you and also the LIL family! :biggrin:
> [snapback]3041659[/snapback]​*


big supa dupa :biggrin:


----------



## carmelcandy (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by loriding69_@Apr 23 2005, 03:02 PM
> *big supa dupa  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3041726[/snapback]​*


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

*WHAT UP TO MY HOMIE 
TRIPLE OG BIG SHUE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

SEE YOU SOON HOMIE*  :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by westside206rain_@Apr 20 2005, 10:53 PM
> *BOULEVARD WILL BE THERE IN FULL FORCE WITH AT LEAST A DOZEN NEW RIDES REPP'IN THE NORTHWEST
> [snapback]3028674[/snapback]​*


I be there with you Homie. representing BOULEVARD. Mr. Droopy


----------



## flaco 66 (Feb 23, 2005)

Look -N- Listen will be there with a couple cars.


----------



## ON THE BUMPER (Mar 20, 2005)

Hey hydro girl or anyone else, can someone post up the rules for the hop for blvd. entertainment this year. Thanks


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ON THE BUMPER_@Apr 27 2005, 12:51 PM
> *Hey hydro girl or anyone else, can someone post up the rules for the hop for blvd. entertainment this year. Thanks
> [snapback]3060923[/snapback]​*



:0 sounds like a new contender :biggrin:


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ON THE BUMPER_@Apr 27 2005, 01:51 PM
> *Hey hydro girl or anyone else, can someone post up the rules for the hop for blvd. entertainment this year. Thanks
> [snapback]3060923[/snapback]​*


What you need to know??? pm with your email adress and i'll get a copy out to ya....


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Apr 25 2005, 09:29 AM
> *WHAT UP TO MY HOMIE
> TRIPLE OG BIG SHUE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


Big Nick wears leg warmers to work..... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ON THE BUMPER (Mar 20, 2005)

Shue I sent you that p.m. thanks


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 206ness_@Apr 30 2005, 05:14 PM
> *Big Nick wears leg warmers to work..... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3077942[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## HATERADE (Nov 26, 2002)

WHAT'S UP NORTHWEST, GONNA TRY AND MAKE IT UP THERE FOR THE SHOW, BIG SHUE DAWG WHATS CRACKING HOMIE, WILL BE AT YAKIMA FOR SURE! :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by loriding69_@May 2 2005, 05:43 AM
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]3083600[/snapback]​*



i dont get it?, but shue my dog :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## b_boy02000 (Aug 18, 2002)

ill definately be there to compete :biggrin: see yall then!


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@May 2 2005, 10:37 AM
> *i dont get it?, but shue my dog  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]3084153[/snapback]​*


just laughing at the leg wormer deal


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by b_boy02000_@May 2 2005, 10:38 AM
> *ill definately be there to compete :biggrin:  see yall then!
> [snapback]3084161[/snapback]​*


hey B call me!


----------



## b_boy02000 (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by loriding69_@May 2 2005, 01:12 PM
> *hey B call me!
> [snapback]3084939[/snapback]​*



u still at work man?


----------



## CADDYridenLOW (Jun 30, 2001)

1BADCAD will be there, :biggrin: ... looking forward to it :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CADDYridenLOW_@May 4 2005, 11:20 PM
> *1BADCAD will be there, :biggrin:  ... looking forward to it  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3097646[/snapback]​*


What is done to your caddy?


----------



## cartman70 (Jan 14, 2003)

Lookin' forward to seeing all you guys  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

Three weeks to go...Looking forward to seeing some new shit from some old riders!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MAUIMALIBU78 (Jan 13, 2003)

ILL BE THERE BUT NOT WITH MY CAR HOPE TO SEE AND MEET SOME OF YOU GUYS AT THE SHOW


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cartman70_@May 6 2005, 04:29 PM
> *Lookin' forward to seeing all you guys  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> [snapback]3106359[/snapback]​*


Damn, is that you cartman? You came out at the B&I show to help out, right?


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 206ness_@May 6 2005, 03:47 PM
> *Three weeks to go...Looking forward to seeing some new shit from some old riders!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3106427[/snapback]​*



i though you told me not to tell anyone your bringing the 64 back out? :0 :biggrin:


----------



## -2-5-3- (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 206ness_@May 6 2005, 05:47 PM
> *Three weeks to go...Looking forward to seeing some new shit from some old riders!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3106427[/snapback]​*


HOW BOUT SOME OLD SHIT FROM SOME 
OLD RIDERS? LOL :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CADDYridenLOW (Jun 30, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Droopy_@May 6 2005, 10:50 AM
> *What is done to your caddy?
> [snapback]3105030[/snapback]​*


Daytons, paint, lowered, stereo, pinstriping, top, tinted windows, gold...

Its been to nearly every NW show since 96. Had to miss a few, here and there...


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@May 9 2005, 03:48 PM
> *i though you told me not to tell anyone your bringing the 64 back out? :0  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3116594[/snapback]​*


You shouldn't be starting any rumors until after you release Vol.II on M................. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TEGOJUA_@May 9 2005, 06:51 PM
> *HOW BOUT SOME OLD SHIT FROM SOME
> OLD RIDERS? LOL :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]3117058[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 206ness_@May 10 2005, 12:37 PM
> *You shouldn't be starting any rumors until after you release Vol.II on M................. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3120768[/snapback]​*



MEMBER THIS :biggrin:


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

Contagious will be there.... bringing some rides!!


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@May 10 2005, 04:08 PM
> *MEMBER THIS :biggrin:
> [snapback]3121546[/snapback]​*



NorthEast Portland Riverdancin'


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 206ness_@May 11 2005, 12:12 PM
> *NorthEast Portland Riverdancin'
> [snapback]3125422[/snapback]​*



aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahahahahahahahahahahaha he said he hoppin on 3 cars this year :0 :biggrin: all classes :0


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@May 11 2005, 09:30 PM
> *aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahahahahahahahahahahaha he said he hoppin on 3 cars this year :0  :biggrin: all classes :0
> [snapback]3126479[/snapback]​*


THATS A REAL RIDER :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by USOPDX_@May 11 2005, 03:40 PM
> *THATS A REAL RIDER :biggrin:
> [snapback]3126501[/snapback]​*



RYAN STAY TUNED YOU GONNA CRACK UP HERE GIVE ME A MINUTE, MIKE FUCK YOU BITCH YOU MY HOMEBOY FOR LIFE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

TONE YOU MY DOG TOO!!!!!!!!

THIS IS IN THE HILTON HOTEL BURNIN RUBBER INSIDE THE ROOM 3 IN THE MORNIN :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:0


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

love n it


----------



## Dylante63 (Sep 4, 2001)

workin on my new bucket right now so i can be ready :biggrin:


----------



## grapevine509 (Jan 3, 2003)

mines still in tha mix,..lots of sleepless nights,..shoot'n for that yakima show!!!!!!!!,...i hope :happysad: :happysad: :happysad:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dylante63_@May 11 2005, 11:37 PM
> *workin on my new bucket right now so i can be ready  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3126920[/snapback]​*



SO WE GONNA SEE THAT LS? HOWS THE BACK RYAN? FEELIN BETTER


----------



## Dylante63 (Sep 4, 2001)

my back is much better! :biggrin: no more pain lol....the LS is gone I got a nice caddy coupe now :0


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

17 days, can't wait to see everybody again.....Hopefully somebody has a daily this time to drive all your drunk asses around!!! HA HA it was fun though, see you all soon.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dylante63_@May 12 2005, 07:33 AM
> *my back is much better! :biggrin: no more pain lol....the LS is gone I got a nice caddy coupe now :0
> [snapback]3128919[/snapback]​*


you sold the LS one me man i thought i had first dibbs :tears: :tears: :tears: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CADDYridenLOW_@May 10 2005, 01:04 PM
> *Daytons, paint, lowered, stereo, pinstriping, top, tinted windows, gold...
> 
> Its been to nearly every NW show since 96.  Had to miss a few, here and there...
> [snapback]3120606[/snapback]​*


I just wanted to see what my comp has. What class are you in? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Dylante63 (Sep 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@May 12 2005, 10:55 AM
> *you sold the LS one me man i thought i had first dibbs  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3129977[/snapback]​*


sorry tone im having a baby couldnt turn down the cash it wasnt planned i promise lol


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dylante63_@May 12 2005, 09:04 PM
> *sorry tone im having a baby couldnt turn down the cash it wasnt planned i promise lol
> [snapback]3133023[/snapback]​*


Congrats man boy or girl or both :0  :biggrin: what u get for the LS


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

Tone you got enough stuff all ready.......


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 206ness_@May 13 2005, 03:53 PM
> *Tone you got enough stuff all ready.......
> [snapback]3136122[/snapback]​*


You can never have enough :biggrin:


----------



## CADDYridenLOW (Jun 30, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Droopy_@May 12 2005, 10:27 AM
> *I just wanted to see what my comp has. What class are you in? :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3130202[/snapback]​*


LOL... Lux.Street. See you there! What's yours got??


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

2 weeks left..
heres what im bringing to chehalis..


----------



## -2-5-3- (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by olskoolkaddy_@May 15 2005, 11:22 AM
> *2 weeks left..
> heres what im bringing to chehalis..
> [snapback]3140857[/snapback]​*


cleeean :thumbsup:
pumps?


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TEGOJUA_@May 15 2005, 09:27 AM
> *cleeean  :thumbsup:
> pumps?
> [snapback]3140867[/snapback]​*


nah just air shocks in the rear..


----------



## Dylante63 (Sep 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@May 12 2005, 10:31 PM
> *Congrats man boy or girl or both  :0    :biggrin:  what u get for the LS
> [snapback]3133285[/snapback]​*



baby girl :0 due any time now :biggrin:


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

13 days not including today! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CADDYridenLOW_@May 14 2005, 09:56 AM
> *LOL... Lux.Street.    See you there!  What's yours got??
> [snapback]3138412[/snapback]​*


switchs, rims, working on system and tv's right now.


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

so any other clubs from the 509 going to make the trip?


----------



## grapevine509 (Jan 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by olskoolkaddy_@May 16 2005, 04:22 PM
> *so any other clubs from the 509 going to make the trip?
> [snapback]3146538[/snapback]​*


'an't in no club,....but will bee there,.. taking my girls lowrider bike all ''redone'' my new ride still an't done but will be ready for yakima show!!!! lotts left to do!!! got my room in chehlis,.. :biggrin: :biggrin: see you thear!!!!


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

WHAT MOTEL ARE PEOPLE STAYIN AT?


----------



## grapevine509 (Jan 3, 2003)

chahalis inn


> _Originally posted by USOPDX_@May 16 2005, 06:33 PM
> *WHAT MOTEL ARE PEOPLE STAYIN AT?
> [snapback]3147121[/snapback]​*


i,m stay'n at tha chahlis inn 3 miles from tha fair grounds!!! only 54 dollas


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

Motel 6 Centralia,WA thats where we will be and the Party is ON see ya all on Saturday................


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl_@May 16 2005, 10:41 PM
> *Motel 6 Centralia,WA thats where we will be and the Party is ON see ya all on Saturday................
> [snapback]3147413[/snapback]​*


See you sunday morning, early moring. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Droopy_@May 17 2005, 01:35 AM
> *See you sunday morning, early moring. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3147790[/snapback]​*


yeah tell me about it, but can't wait! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by loriding69_@May 17 2005, 12:16 PM
> *yeah tell me about it, but can't wait!  :thumbsup:
> [snapback]3149823[/snapback]​*


Do you know where the car wash is, over there?


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Droopy_@May 17 2005, 01:09 PM
> *Do you know where the car wash is, over there?
> [snapback]3150419[/snapback]​*


It's right by the fairgrounds Mr.Droopy to the east of it, you know the road, it's a one way on one side of the fairgrounds and one way on the other, it's on the side that is one way going North. Hope that helps.


----------



## 82-REDRUM (Jul 17, 2004)

are their any requirements to join the HOP?


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl_@May 17 2005, 04:15 PM
> *It's right by the fairgrounds Mr.Droopy to the east of it, you know the road, it's a one way on one side of the fairgrounds and one way on the other, it's on the side that is one way going North. Hope that helps.
> [snapback]3150966[/snapback]​*


Thank you :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## grapevine509 (Jan 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 82-REDRUM_@May 17 2005, 03:04 PM
> * are their any requirements to join the HOP?
> [snapback]3151360[/snapback]​*


yep!!! your car gots to hop!!!!!!!!! :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## grapevine509 (Jan 3, 2003)

he means,...requierments,.how many batts..ext...for a street single pump at a blvd show ''tha rules''


----------



## b_boy02000 (Aug 18, 2002)

can i hop my bike :biggrin: i can get at least 30 -40..........milimeters


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by b_boy02000_@May 18 2005, 01:41 AM
> *can i hop my bike :biggrin: i can get at least 30 -40..........milimeters
> [snapback]3152846[/snapback]​*


Does it hit back bumper?


----------



## b_boy02000 (Aug 18, 2002)

actually, i mocked the pump ON the ass end of the bike and hit the stitch and it hit the rear fender and paused for a second before falling back down
so i might see if i can use my friends welder and make some brackets for the pumps to be on the bike and just ditch the trailor idea. or mabey put a nother stereo system on it.


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 82-REDRUM_@May 17 2005, 06:04 PM
> * are their any requirements to join the HOP?
> [snapback]3151360[/snapback]​*


PM me with your email address and i'll send ya a copy of the rules.... :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 206ness_@May 18 2005, 01:05 PM
> *PM me with your email address and i'll send ya a copy of the rules.... :thumbsup:
> [snapback]3155269[/snapback]​*



he prolly dont have a email schue, send it to me and ill print and show him
[email protected]


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)

How early are you guys going to be up, in the moring of the show, Hydrogirl?


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Droopy_@May 19 2005, 10:37 AM
> *How early are you guys going to be up, in the moring of the show, Hydrogirl?
> [snapback]3159163[/snapback]​*


Around 7:00 or so! Like to be at the fairgrounds no later then 8:00-8:30 gotta be first ya know.... :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl_@May 19 2005, 12:05 PM
> *Around 7:00 or so! Like to be at the fairgrounds no later then 8:00-8:30 gotta be first ya know.... :biggrin:
> [snapback]3159314[/snapback]​*


I be there with you guys. Cool? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

Last weekend to work the bugs out..... :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 206ness_@May 20 2005, 06:29 PM
> *Last weekend to work the bugs out..... :biggrin:
> [snapback]3165372[/snapback]​*


DONE DEAL!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl_@May 16 2005, 10:41 PM
> *Motel 6 Centralia,WA thats where we will be and the Party is ON see ya all on Saturday................
> [snapback]3147413[/snapback]​*


What time you guys trying to get to the hotel??


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@May 21 2005, 03:16 AM
> *What time you guys trying to get to the hotel??
> [snapback]3166425[/snapback]​*


Leaving out of Portland around 9:00-9:30 AM so Chehalis around 11:00 or so, I know it's early but we plan on having breakfast-brunch then checking in. Gotta get there early enough to get two parking spaces for two trucks and trailers (OURS). Yep I will be doing something different this year, driving the crew cab dually with the trailer and car on it. I've never drove a rig that size (with the trailer) and it's going to be interesting in the least.....Watch out everybody :uh:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl_@May 21 2005, 08:45 AM
> *Leaving out of Portland around 9:00-9:30 AM so Chehalis around 11:00 or so, I know it's early but we plan on having breakfast-brunch then checking in. Gotta get there early enough to get two parking spaces for two trucks and trailers (OURS). Yep I will be doing something different this year, driving the crew cab dually with the trailer and car on it. I've never drove a rig that size (with the trailer) and it's going to be interesting in the least.....Watch out everybody :uh:
> [snapback]3166755[/snapback]​*


WOW 11 AM i dont think ill even be awake at that hour LOL ha ha ha save me a good spot for my truck and trailer will you please :biggrin:


----------



## 82-REDRUM (Jul 17, 2004)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by grapevine509_@May 16 2005, 09:30 PM
> *'an't in no club,....but will bee there,.. taking my girls lowrider bike all ''redone''  my new ride still an't done but will be ready for yakima show!!!! lotts left to do!!! got my room in chehlis,.. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  see you thear!!!!
> [snapback]3146880[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin: Gonna trailer a bike :uh:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

REDRUM U SEE THE COVER OF LICKS N TRICKS? :thumbsup:


----------



## carmelcandy (Jun 25, 2004)

sup Jenda, I wish I could of made it to the show this past weekend, but my grandmother was ill. Do you or anyone esle here have any pics you could post or email to me? I really wanted to go!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! But family is first ya know! :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by carmelcandy_@May 23 2005, 09:51 AM
> *sup Jenda, I wish I could of made it to the show this past weekend, but my grandmother  was ill.  Do you or anyone esle here have any pics you could post or email to me? I really wanted to go!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! But family is first ya know! :biggrin:
> [snapback]3172602[/snapback]​*



what show? the college show?


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

WEATHERS LOOKIN GOOD SO FAR... IS IT POSSIBLE TO GET THROUGH THIS SHOW WITHOUT RAIN?? :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by carmelcandy_@May 23 2005, 09:51 AM
> *sup Jenda, I wish I could of made it to the show this past weekend, but my grandmother  was ill.  Do you or anyone esle here have any pics you could post or email to me? I really wanted to go!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! But family is first ya know! :biggrin:
> [snapback]3172602[/snapback]​*


Hey Girlie! The Chehalis show is this coming weekend May 29th, so maybe you haven't missed it if thats the one you were talking about.. Hope to see you there...


----------



## carmelcandy (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl_@May 23 2005, 01:12 PM
> *Hey Girlie! The Chehalis show is this coming weekend May 29th, so maybe you haven't missed it if thats the one you were talking about.. Hope to see you there...
> [snapback]3173003[/snapback]​*


Dont I feel stupid,  I thought it was this past weekend. I need to get some sleep, to much studying, lol!


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

lets setup a LIL meeting time so that we can meet each other. anyone else down for this?


----------



## carmelcandy (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@May 23 2005, 11:54 AM
> *what show? the college show?
> [snapback]3172634[/snapback]​*


nah, the Chelhalis show, was there a show this past weekend? If so do you have any pics?


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by carmelcandy_@May 23 2005, 11:40 AM
> *nah, the Chelhalis show, was there a show this past weekend? If so do you have any pics?
> [snapback]3173154[/snapback]​*



i didnt make it, too scared my babys are commin i dont want to go far :biggrin:


----------



## carmelcandy (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@May 23 2005, 02:12 PM
> *i didnt make it, too scared my babys are commin i dont want to go far :biggrin:
> [snapback]3173308[/snapback]​*


o, koo, Congrats, I didnt know. Children are such a beautiful thing, I dont have none, but maybe some day when I get married, ya know! I think I just might get a rental or fly. The caddy needs new tires and driving her would not be such a great idea.


----------



## carmelcandy (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by loriding69_@May 23 2005, 01:39 PM
> *lets setup a LIL meeting time so that we can meet each other. anyone else down for this?
> [snapback]3173148[/snapback]​*


I am down, if I go.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by carmelcandy_@May 23 2005, 01:12 PM
> *o, koo, Congrats, I didnt know. Children are such a beautiful thing, I dont have none, but maybe some day when I get married, ya know! I think I just might get a rental or fly. The caddy needs new tires and driving her would not be such a great idea.
> [snapback]3173614[/snapback]​*



get a ride lot of riders from spocomton commin :biggrin:


----------



## carmelcandy (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@May 23 2005, 03:23 PM
> *get a ride lot of riders from spocomton commin  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3173685[/snapback]​*


Nah I am straight, I ride solo boo. :biggrin: Plus I got family to see in Seattle and Tacoma, and I have a three day weekend cause of memorial day. Most likely I will fly, much quicker. :biggrin:


----------



## MAUIMALIBU78 (Jan 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by loriding69_@May 23 2005, 12:39 PM
> *lets setup a LIL meeting time so that we can meet each other. anyone else down for this?
> [snapback]3173148[/snapback]​*


IM DOWN JUST TELL ME WHERE :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## b_boy02000 (Aug 18, 2002)

hey eyria, are we gonna have to hit the road at like 4 am?


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by b_boy02000_@May 23 2005, 07:39 PM
> *hey eyria, are we gonna have to hit the road at like 4 am?
> [snapback]3175046[/snapback]​*


damn man sleep in a little judging don't start till 10:30-11:00 from what i remember you dont need to get there at 7 am  :biggrin:


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by b_boy02000_@May 23 2005, 08:39 PM
> *hey eyria, are we gonna have to hit the road at like 4 am?
> [snapback]3175046[/snapback]​*


yup


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@May 23 2005, 11:23 PM
> *damn man sleep in a little judging don't start till 10:30-11:00 from what i remember you dont need to get there at 7 am    :biggrin:
> [snapback]3175597[/snapback]​*


yeah i know but still have to meet another chapter and then wash down the rides after we get there.


----------



## b_boy02000 (Aug 18, 2002)

lol; dam i prolly jus wont go to sleep then. ill jus get all amped up on rockstars and red bull :thumbsup:


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by b_boy02000_@May 24 2005, 11:03 AM
> *lol; dam i prolly jus wont go to sleep then. ill jus get all amped up on rockstars and red bull :thumbsup:
> [snapback]3177166[/snapback]​*


tell me about i. that means no beer for me after about 9pm


----------



## carolinaking (Dec 6, 2004)

hey droop i might be there after all i don't know. we will see, i don't want to drive the caddy there thou. but i probly will. we will see.


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

Can't wait only 5 days till the show. It should be a great turn out the weather looks good. See you there sunday day morning everyone. peace.


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by carolinaking_@May 24 2005, 11:50 AM
> *hey droop i might be there after all i don't know. we will see, i don't want to drive the caddy there thou. but i probly will. we will see.
> [snapback]3177557[/snapback]​*


You can catch a ride with karline. I'll give her number later. We are going to be at the shop today. If you good come by. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CREM8R (Sep 27, 2003)

Gotta work Saturday, but if the $$ holds out til then, I'll be there Sunday...cross your fingers!


----------



## cartman70 (Jan 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CREM8R_@May 24 2005, 03:38 PM
> *Gotta work Saturday, but if the $$ holds out til then, I'll be there Sunday...cross your fingers!
> [snapback]3178303[/snapback]​*


You better show CREM8R, because everybody else is going to be there!


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by carolinaking_@May 24 2005, 11:50 AM
> *hey droop i might be there after all i don't know. we will see, i don't want to drive the caddy there thou. but i probly will. we will see.
> [snapback]3177557[/snapback]​*


YOU BETTER RIDE THAT SHIT


----------



## CREM8R (Sep 27, 2003)

A friend of mine was asking if there's gonna be a motorcycle class, or a class that her bike would fit into. Anyone know?


----------



## CREM8R (Sep 27, 2003)

Gonna try, but can't promise



> _Originally posted by cartman70_@May 24 2005, 06:19 PM
> *You better show CREM8R, because everybody else is going to be there!
> [snapback]3178718[/snapback]​*


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CREM8R_@May 24 2005, 11:14 PM
> *A friend of mine was asking if there's gonna be a motorcycle class, or a class that her bike would fit into. Anyone know?
> [snapback]3180052[/snapback]​*



Special Interest – Motorized
Special Interest – Non-motorized
Motorcycles - Harley
Motorcycles – Non-Harley

straigh from the BLVD Rules guide


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

SCHUE, WHAT TIME IS THE HOP, AND PLEASE NO INTERMISSION BOY BAND AMERICAN IDOL CONTEST :0


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@May 25 2005, 11:09 AM
> *PLEASE NO INTERMISSION BOY BAND AMERICAN IDOL CONTEST :0
> [snapback]3181395[/snapback]​*


oh damn


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by loriding69_@May 25 2005, 09:15 AM
> *oh damn
> [snapback]3181422[/snapback]​*



your one of those rappers? or what?


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@May 25 2005, 11:31 AM
> *your one of those rappers? or what?
> [snapback]3181475[/snapback]​*


nope. the only thing i rap is a woman in my arms or a couple of them if i get the chance.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by loriding69_@May 25 2005, 03:15 PM
> *oh damn
> [snapback]3181422[/snapback]​*



hahaha-


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

I HEARD SCHUES EVERYDAY CAR IS A GEO METRO CONVERTABLE ON 13-7'S


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by loriding69_@May 25 2005, 10:55 AM
> *nope. the only thing i rap is a woman in my arms or a couple of them if i get the chance.
> [snapback]3181610[/snapback]​*


hopefully you rap up down below too so it dont fall off lol


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@May 25 2005, 10:09 AM
> *SCHUE, WHAT TIME IS THE HOP, AND PLEASE NO INTERMISSION BOY BAND AMERICAN IDOL CONTEST :0
> [snapback]3181395[/snapback]​*


supposed to crack off at 1:00pm, but you know i gots no control over the little local entertainment...they just trying to get out there...kinda like Streetstars :biggrin:


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@May 25 2005, 02:40 PM
> *I HEARD SCHUES EVERYDAY CAR IS A GEO METRO CONVERTABLE ON 13-7'S
> [snapback]3182542[/snapback]​*


And ya know its on the bumper hard at 17 inches

Take the baseball cap off baby......gotta ride with the wind in the hair sometime....Nick you supposed to keep that a secret until Vol. II comes out..We was supposed to raffle dude off to get ya another color Dickie suit... :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 206ness_@May 25 2005, 02:39 PM
> *And ya know its on the bumper hard at 17 inches
> 
> Take the baseball cap off baby......gotta ride with the wind in the hair sometime....Nick you supposed to keep that a secret until Vol. II comes out..We was supposed to raffle dude off to get ya another color Dickie suit... :biggrin:
> [snapback]3182762[/snapback]​*



OMG YOU OUTTA CONTROL CLOWNIN ON THE DICKIES OG :biggrin: i have 3 kahki street stars suites cause thats how we do ghetto fabuolus :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

OMG I CRACKING UP BOUT THE KAHKIS STILL :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CREM8R (Sep 27, 2003)

Thanks! She's gonna try to make it down there



> _Originally posted by 206ness_@May 25 2005, 03:19 AM
> *Special Interest – Motorized
> Special Interest – Non-motorized
> Motorcycles - Harley
> ...


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@May 25 2005, 05:27 PM
> *OMG I CRACKING UP BOUT THE KAHKIS STILL  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]3183056[/snapback]​*


Three sets huh......Well if the DVD and magazine shit don't work you gunna be ready when you open up STREETSTARS Janitorial... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@May 25 2005, 04:20 PM
> *hopefully you rap up down below too so it dont fall off lol
> [snapback]3182685[/snapback]​*


planned parenthood knows my face when it comes to grabbing 2 hand fulls!


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 206ness_@May 26 2005, 01:02 AM
> *Three sets huh......Well if the DVD and magazine shit don't work you gunna be ready when you open up STREETSTARS Janitorial... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3184569[/snapback]​*


lol, fuck it im commin new suited up this year then OG and that kahki dickies 5xL i had made for you is now my bbq cover :0 :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

:roflmao:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

ryan can i get a riders chronicle shirt? :biggrin:


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@May 26 2005, 08:59 AM
> *lol, fuck it im commin new suited up this year then OG and that kahki dickies 5xL i had made for you is now my bbq cover :0  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3185368[/snapback]​*


Ut oh...sound like Nick is feeling like Damien right now....its all good the kahkis are as unique as YoungHogs baseball jersey's...everyone gotta a gimmick...look at Ronco from pocket fisherman to the showtime grill, :biggrin: :biggrin: doing the damn thing....


----------



## -2-5-3- (Sep 17, 2003)

Almost there hope this weather keeps up! :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

[attachmentid=176820]

FO SHO! IT AINT DICKIES THOUGH- FOOLS LIKE ME HANG WITH HANES :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

ILL TAKE ONE HOMIE 2XL, MAYBE 3XL I BEEN FAILING AT THE DIET THING :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

3X IS AS BIG AS I GOTS.. SO THE BIGGER GUYS MAY BE IN TROUBLE I GUESS TONY AND SHUE COULD STILL USE THEM AS SHOP TOWELS.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by USOPDX_@May 26 2005, 02:25 PM
> *3X IS AS BIG AS I GOTS.. SO THE BIGGER GUYS MAY BE IN TROUBLE I GUESS TONY AND SHUE COULD STILL THEM AS SHOP TOWELS?
> [snapback]3187271[/snapback]​*



IM NOT SO BIG NICK NEXT TO MY HOME BOYS :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@May 26 2005, 02:30 PM
> *IM NOT SO BIG NICK NEXT TO MY HOME BOYS :biggrin:
> [snapback]3187310[/snapback]​*


NO you are BIG POPPA NICK with TWINS on the way from the little MOMMA, how else would I call you... :biggrin:


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@May 26 2005, 03:30 PM
> *IM NOT SO BIG NICK NEXT TO MY HOME BOYS :biggrin:
> [snapback]3187310[/snapback]​*



Your flat top is always Big Nick...... :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl+May 26 2005, 03:25 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: no flat top it a fade


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

Oh Yeah!! 83 on Saturday and 85 on Sunday for the show.... With only a 10% chance of rain.... It's looking good everybody, so bring out those bling-bling rides and lets have a great turnout to start the show season off. See ya all soon..


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl_@May 27 2005, 07:56 AM
> *Oh Yeah!! 83 on Saturday and 85 on Sunday for the show.... With only a 10% chance of rain.... It's looking good everybody, so bring out those bling-bling rides and lets have a great turnout to start the show season off. See ya all soon..
> [snapback]3189592[/snapback]​*


BOULEVARD WILL BE THERE FOR SURE. COMING HARD.


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl_@May 27 2005, 07:56 AM
> *Oh Yeah!! 83 on Saturday and 85 on Sunday for the show.... With only a 10% chance of rain.... It's looking good everybody, so bring out those bling-bling rides and lets have a great turnout to start the show season off. See ya all soon..
> [snapback]3189592[/snapback]​*



Shhhhhhhhh....don't talk to loud we don't wanta fucc up the weather....

It should be nice not to have to deal with any rain if we get so lucky :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Droopy_@May 27 2005, 10:17 AM
> *BOULEVARD WILL BE THERE FOR SURE. """COMING HARD."""
> [snapback]3190246[/snapback]​*


lets leave the sex talk out of here :biggrin: LOL HA HA HA


----------



## 2low2rl (Jun 21, 2004)

god damnit i wasnt even considering going cause its a seven hour drive and i heard that wenatchee was beter but damn it sounds like fun.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 2low2rl_@May 27 2005, 11:55 AM
> *god damnit i wasnt even considering going cause its a seven hour drive and i heard that wenatchee was beter but damn it sounds like fun.
> [snapback]3190987[/snapback]​*



there hasnt been any lowridin in wenatchee for 5 years now..


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@May 27 2005, 12:10 PM
> *there hasnt been any lowridin in wenatchee for 5 years now..
> [snapback]3191059[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup: i havent heard about shit for wenatchee, chehalis where the riders going to be at...


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

So PDX we gunna have a chance to pick up Lick-n-Tricks at the show??? Hopefully Nick will have Vol. II done too.....


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

got 1 for u shue :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by USOPDX_@May 27 2005, 03:54 PM
> *got 1 for u shue :biggrin:
> [snapback]3191790[/snapback]​*


can i get one too :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

no doubt


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

hey USOPDX, i'll take one too.. :thumbsup:


----------



## carmelcandy (Jun 25, 2004)




----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

:dunno:


----------



## carmelcandy (Jun 25, 2004)

see ya all there!


----------



## grapevine509 (Jan 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by olskoolkaddy_@May 27 2005, 06:48 PM
> *hey USOPDX, i'll take one too..  :thumbsup:
> [snapback]3192786[/snapback]​*


 USOPDX,.. NICE DVD!!!!THANKS 4 MINE!!!!!! I'LL HIT YOU UP AT THA SHOW!!!!!!!


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

And I'm out for the weekend, see you all tomorrow... Lets do this :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by olskoolkaddy_@May 28 2005, 03:02 AM
> *:dunno:
> [snapback]3192810[/snapback]​*


c u in chehalis :biggrin:


----------



## somerstyle (Dec 5, 2003)

hey grapevine remember to save me a spot for my kids bike ill be there too 
ill be there solo but first time so lets see how it goes


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

Alright everybody one last day to butter your biscuts..........


----------



## 82-REDRUM (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by USOPDX_@May 22 2005, 03:33 PM
> *REDRUM U SEE THE COVER OF LICKS N TRICKS? :thumbsup:
> [snapback]3169888[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin: Wow i still can't sleep staring at the cover all night :biggrin: But i need to give the dvd back to Grapevine he wan'ts it back, Will you have any in chehalis


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

less than 24 hours folks


----------



## grapevine509 (Jan 3, 2003)

well i'm out to chehalis,....see you all there!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MAUIMALIBU78 (Jan 13, 2003)

SEE YOU ALL AT CHEHALIS IM GOING TO HIT THE FREE WAY NOW HOPE TO MEET SOME OF THE HOMIES OUT THERE


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAUIMALIBU78_@May 28 2005, 09:07 AM
> *SEE YOU ALL AT CHEHALIS IM GOING TO HIT THE FREE WAY NOW HOPE TO MEET SOME OF THE HOMIES OUT THERE
> [snapback]3194026[/snapback]​*


 :0 taking the bike homie or your car?? see u there...


----------



## MAUIMALIBU78 (Jan 13, 2003)

THE BIKE MAN JUST TO SEE WHAT HAPPENS GOOD LUCK HOMIE


----------



## babyhuey (Oct 5, 2004)

couldent make this show but,
hope to see some pics posted when you all get back.....be safe :thumbsup:


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by babyhuey_@May 29 2005, 12:29 PM
> *couldent make this show but,
> hope to see some pics posted when you all get back.....be safe  :thumbsup:
> [snapback]3196720[/snapback]​*


I couldnt make it either but good luck to all the homies who could!Have fun!


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)




----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

GOOD TURNOUT,ONE OF THE BEST SHOWS THAT THE NORTHWEST HAS SEEN IN AWHILE


----------



## somerstyle (Dec 5, 2003)

yeah it was tight out there my boy got a trophy for his bike first time out yeah thanks for the invite to that show grapevine. we'll all have to do it again grapevine &mauimalibu
hit me up later

laterz


----------



## grapevine509 (Jan 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by westside206rain_@May 29 2005, 07:35 PM
> *GOOD TURNOUT,ONE OF THE BEST SHOWS THAT THE NORTHWEST HAS SEEN IN AWHILE
> [snapback]3198902[/snapback]​*


good show!!!!!! tha north west was deep!!!! lots of tight rides,.lots of lay it low homies ,..good to talk to you all,..congrats to all of us winers!!!!!!! what show is next?? see you all there!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## UCE IV LIFE (Sep 27, 2004)

:biggrin: JUST GOT IN ... HERE ARE SOME PICS OF THE HOP.....


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

nice hop pics, yeah it was a good show and no rain :biggrin: good turnout, much props to everybody from here who placed, was cool meeting some fellow L.I.L. members.. uffin:


----------



## b_boy02000 (Aug 18, 2002)

very good show. much props to the jendas for dedicating the hop to Chago :thumbsup:


----------



## BKRSFLDHOMIE (Aug 16, 2003)

good to see eva one who was there, it was lots of fun. good job chris & paul!!
brandi your the bomb baby :biggrin: more coming from blvd c.c.


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

glad to see everyone made it back from the show.

what a good turnout and it was good to meet some of the LIL family. Everybody showed up deep to the show. Congrats to all the winners!

See ya at the next show!


----------



## b_boy02000 (Aug 18, 2002)

next time we can remember the allegra, claritin and all the other allergy stuff.


:machinegun: allergies


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

Here is my best hop pic that i have! Way to hold it down for the NW Brandy, Paul, Chris, and BLVD CC! :thumbsup:


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by b_boy02000_@May 30 2005, 11:38 AM
> *next  time we can remember the allegra, claritin and all the other allergy stuff.
> :machinegun: allergies
> [snapback]3200580[/snapback]​*


yeah no kidding!


----------



## b_boy02000 (Aug 18, 2002)

lemme upload my pix and ill try to post up


----------



## BKRSFLDHOMIE (Aug 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by grapevine509_@May 28 2005, 08:19 AM
> *well i'm out to chehalis,....see you all there!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3193946[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: GOOD TO TALK TOO YOU HOMIE, STAY IN TOUCH BRO  LET SEE WHERE THINGS GO FROM HERE..... I TALKED TO WESTSIDE206(AKA JR, AKA CALVIN AKA IVAN LOL) I'M VERY INTRESTED.


----------



## b_boy02000 (Aug 18, 2002)

czv


----------



## b_boy02000 (Aug 18, 2002)

vhbfh


----------



## CADDYridenLOW (Jun 30, 2001)

Here's pics of the caddy's... I think I got most of em... We'll start off with mine :biggrin: Good show, but yet another year goes by with no trophy. Guess I'll vent a little, been going to this show since '96 and haven't won a damn thing. Even had two heats in my class this year...meaning I didn't even place in the top 6. Yikes! :angry:


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

nice caddy, there were alot of amer. lux. cars at this show, i was impressed by alot of them...


----------



## CADDYridenLOW (Jun 30, 2001)

lkjlk


----------



## CADDYridenLOW (Jun 30, 2001)

jlkj;


----------



## CADDYridenLOW (Jun 30, 2001)

More Caddy's... and 1 Impala :biggrin: Congrats to the winners...


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

thanks CaddyridenLow for the caddy pics, i was pissed off i forgot my camera but u just made it all good... :thumbsup:


----------



## grapevine509 (Jan 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BKRSFLDHOMIE_@May 30 2005, 07:51 AM
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: GOOD TO TALK TOO YOU HOMIE, STAY IN TOUCH BRO    LET SEE WHERE THINGS GO FROM HERE..... I TALKED TO WESTSIDE206(AKA JR, AKA CALVIN AKA IVAN LOL) I'M VERY INTRESTED.
> [snapback]3200627[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: sounds good!!!! hit me up any [email protected]


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

Is the new Black Magic hopper a single or double??


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

double homie..


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

nice


----------



## b_boy02000 (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by grapevine509_@May 30 2005, 12:45 PM
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: sounds good!!!! hit me up any [email protected]
> [snapback]3201016[/snapback]​*



man i drool everytime i see ur car :biggrin:


----------



## -2-5-3- (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by olskoolkaddy_@May 30 2005, 01:43 PM
> *thanks CaddyridenLow for the caddy pics, i was pissed off i forgot my camera but u just made it all good... :thumbsup:
> [snapback]3201005[/snapback]​*


Yea my camera batteries went to shit I got one pic of the whole show. :angry: 
Real nice turnout kinda glad it was overcast cause i got burnt up the day before. :burn:


----------



## grapevine509 (Jan 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by b_boy02000_@May 30 2005, 10:30 AM
> *man i drool everytime i see ur car :biggrin:
> [snapback]3201178[/snapback]​*


thanks homie!!!!!but now its gone,..to some one in evrret,wa,but look out for my next one!!!!!


----------



## b_boy02000 (Aug 18, 2002)

REALLY! o well it will e closer then. what you got planned now.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

COOL TOO MEET AND KICK IT WITH A BUNCH OF YOU- MAN IT WAS A GOOD DAY- HOPE EVERYONE MADE IT HOME SAFELY. THANKS FOR EVERYONES SUPPORT BIG UPS TO ALL SEE YOU ALL SOON. :thumbsup:

I LL HAVE SOME PIC UP SOON


----------



## grapevine509 (Jan 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by b_boy02000_@May 30 2005, 10:39 AM
> *REALLY! o well it will e closer then.  what you got planned now.
> [snapback]3201214[/snapback]​*


another 78 cutty!!!!!!! COMING SOON!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## b_boy02000 (Aug 18, 2002)

PHAT~

yea when i get back from wyoteck i think i either wana start on a 80-s TC or fleetwood.

the Jendas really put it down with their new cars equipped with Black Magic. the youngin almost had that bitch stand on bumper a couple times. 

keep it up! :worship:


----------



## b_boy02000 (Aug 18, 2002)

lil snipit


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

hey boy02000 how u do with your bike, looks real nice in person homie :thumbsup: 
and what bike took best of show??


----------



## b_boy02000 (Aug 18, 2002)

ok i dont know whats goin on with my audio but ill keep goin

thanks mayne. i jus scooped up 2nd. i dont really know who and how the other street bike beat me but its over so i cant really do anything about it. but i think that red bike from royal image took best of show, i think it was called "elmos fire"


----------



## b_boy02000 (Aug 18, 2002)

ok also the video quaity took a dump. gimme yalls email addys and i think i can send it directly to you wth better quality.


----------



## b_boy02000 (Aug 18, 2002)

hey olskoolcaddy, what color did you use for ur ride? i saw it and i was like DAYUM! i love that color!


----------



## b_boy02000 (Aug 18, 2002)

ok im not gonna post any more vids, i have to chop too much of it off to post it on here. if you wanna see the hop footage. jus shoot me ur e mail adress.


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

HOK candy organic green over orion silver base


----------



## b_boy02000 (Aug 18, 2002)

NICE!!


hey i hear HOK stopped making Kandy apple. that true?


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

:0


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

:0


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

[attachmentid=179370]

last one


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by USOPDX_@May 30 2005, 10:21 PM
> *:0
> [snapback]3203042[/snapback]​*



PDX if you gunna be takin all these pic with me in them...It might look a lil better if I wasn't wearing such a plain shirt..... :biggrin:


----------



## b_boy02000 (Aug 18, 2002)

haha you must be the one in the middle of all my pix and vids. lol. tight pix homie. what kinda camera u usin?


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

SHUE YOU SHOULD OF WORN A TIE :biggrin: OH YA I GOTS A SHIRT FOR YOU JUST NOT YOUR SIZE.. LET ME KNOW WHAT YOU WEAR AND ILL HAVE ONE FOR YOU BY YAK BOTHER. THANKS AGAIN FOR THE SUPPORT BIG MAN. 

B- NAW I WASNT THE ONE STANDIN IN EVERYONES WAY, NOT MY STYLE I TRY TO KEEP OUT THE WAY FOR THE SPECTATORS THEY SPEND THERE MONEY SEE EVERYTHING TOO. :thumbsup:


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! What a show, that was one that I will remember for awhile. Great turn-out, good people getting together and most of all the fun that we had. This show is how it should be at all of them. I want to give props to everybody that showed, hopped and was there as spectators. Full support for the Northwest shows will keep us on the map for sure. And hey look at those pic's many thanks to the people that took the pic's and posted them up to show how we be doing it in the Northwest. Looking good everybody....
I watched our little video of Chris hopping our new car the candy double pump, and would you believe that he hit that car 40+ times with 28 on the bumper!!! And told me after he was done THAT WAS FOR CHAGO mom... WOW I know he was smiling down saying Good job...So everybody thank you for all your support for the show and us and hey THE PACIFIC NORTHWEST IS PUTTING IT DOWN :biggrin: 

THE JENDA'S


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

Hey guys that was a great show. People did their thing and represented the NW big. I wanna say great job to all the hoppers we put on a great show. I can't wait for the next one.


----------



## HATERADE (Nov 26, 2002)

WHAT DID YOUR HOPPER HIT JENDAS, CAN'T WAIT TILL YAKIMA WILL BE LOTSA FUN AND PARTYIN


----------



## b_boy02000 (Aug 18, 2002)

any NW hoppers goin to the FULL XTC show in seattle onthe 11th??


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by b_boy02000_@May 30 2005, 07:38 PM
> *ok im not gonna post any more vids, i have to chop too much of it off to post it on here. if you wanna see the hop footage. jus shoot me ur e mail adress.
> [snapback]3202066[/snapback]​*


email me the videos bro! check your pm's


----------



## b_boy02000 (Aug 18, 2002)

did you want the jendas hoppers or the whole hop?


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

whatevery got got homie


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HATERADE_@May 31 2005, 10:33 AM
> *WHAT DID YOUR  HOPPER HIT JENDAS, CAN'T WAIT TILL YAKIMA WILL BE LOTSA FUN AND PARTYIN
> [snapback]3204696[/snapback]​*


Hi Damien... The Radical got 70 and didn't get to the bumper due to us not having good motors in it.. Our bag.. And the new car the double hit 56 inches new record for the doubles in the Northwest.. And chris hit the damn thing like 40+ times with 15 or so on the bumper as he had dedicated his hop to Chago.. Pretty good. It was a great show and we had lots of fun.. We will be at the FullXTC show as well. Take care, talk at you soon.


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

Yakima will be great as well, coming right up quick..


----------



## MAUIMALIBU78 (Jan 13, 2003)

THE CAR SHOW WAS GOOD MY SON BRANG HOME A TROPHY AND A PLAQUE FOR THE BIKE HE TOOK AND CONGRAT TO ALL THE WINNERS AND IT WAS COOL TO MEET ALL THE HOMIE FROM LIL THAT I GOT TO MEET :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL IN YAKIMA


----------



## b_boy02000 (Aug 18, 2002)

ey Brandy, you still got that green 2 toned hopper you had at LRM? i always did like that car :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by b_boy02000_@May 31 2005, 07:35 PM
> *ey Brandy, you still got that green 2 toned hopper you had at LRM?  i always did like that car :biggrin:
> [snapback]3207040[/snapback]​*


My Grand Prix? No honey I sold it this year, cried my eyes out. Loved that car but it was time to move on.


----------



## b_boy02000 (Aug 18, 2002)

oh yea, thats cool.you will always turn out good hoppers no doubt. so either way you aint really loosin. jus gettin bigger and better

keep it up :thumbsup:


----------



## BKRSFLDHOMIE (Aug 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl_@May 31 2005, 07:40 PM
> *My Grand Prix? No honey I sold it this year, cried my eyes out. Loved that car but it was time to move on.
> [snapback]3207073[/snapback]​*


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CADDYridenLOW_@May 30 2005, 12:18 PM
> *Here's pics of the caddy's... I think I got most of em...  We'll start off with mine :biggrin:  Good show, but yet another year goes by with no trophy.  Guess I'll vent a little, been going to this show since '96 and haven't won a damn thing.  Even had two heats in my class this year...meaning I didn't even place in the top 6.  Yikes!    :angry:
> [snapback]3200916[/snapback]​*


Who was in are class? I didn't place either.


----------



## b_boy02000 (Aug 18, 2002)

hey droopy, what did you bring out?


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by b_boy02000_@May 31 2005, 10:16 PM
> *hey droopy, what did you bring out?
> [snapback]3207569[/snapback]​*


I had the 88 burgundy caddy, with gold leaf pin stripe.


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Droopy_@May 31 2005, 10:22 PM
> *I had the 88 burgundy caddy, with gold leaf pin stripe.
> [snapback]3207603[/snapback]​*


here it is


----------



## b_boy02000 (Aug 18, 2002)

oh nice! i think i walked by that one a couple times


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by b_boy02000_@May 31 2005, 10:24 PM
> *oh nice! i think i walked by that one a couple times
> [snapback]3207618[/snapback]​*


Thanks


----------



## grapevine509 (Jan 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Droopy_@May 31 2005, 07:22 PM
> *I had the 88 burgundy caddy, with gold leaf pin stripe.
> [snapback]3207603[/snapback]​*


yep,..i think i met you,..you said you had family in tha yakima area??


----------



## CadillacRoyalty (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CADDYridenLOW_@May 30 2005, 01:18 PM
> *Here's pics of the caddy's... I think I got most of em...  We'll start off with mine :biggrin:  Good show, but yet another year goes by with no trophy.  Guess I'll vent a little, been going to this show since '96 and haven't won a damn thing.  Even had two heats in my class this year...meaning I didn't even place in the top 6.  Yikes!    :angry:
> [snapback]3200916[/snapback]​*



yea anybody got pics of the cars that placed in amer. lux street?


----------



## BABYDOLL206 (May 20, 2005)

.:LA GUERA:.


----------



## BABYDOLL206 (May 20, 2005)

.: LA GUERA:.


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by grapevine509_@May 31 2005, 11:02 PM
> *yep,..i think i met you,..you said you had family in tha yakima area??
> [snapback]3207766[/snapback]​*


That was me :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BABYDOLL206_@Jun 1 2005, 01:51 AM
> * .:LA GUERA:.
> [snapback]3208166[/snapback]​*


Thats my homegirl, she can fuck it up with an air-bush. :biggrin:


----------



## CADDYridenLOW (Jun 30, 2001)

> _Originally posted by CadillacRoyalty_@May 31 2005, 10:13 PM
> *yea anybody got pics of  the cars that placed in amer. lux street?
> [snapback]3207826[/snapback]​*



Nope, I don't know who placed... I hate how at the awards they just say winners names rather than the car/year. That would be a lot more helpful.


----------



## Cadillac Mack (Dec 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Droopy_@Jun 1 2005, 01:47 PM
> *Thats my homegirl, she can fuck it up with an air-bush. :biggrin:
> [snapback]3210352[/snapback]​*


Sounds kinda slutty. I'd bang her up the ass too.


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Mack_@Jun 2 2005, 02:38 AM
> *Sounds kinda slutty. I'd bang her up the ass too.
> [snapback]3212940[/snapback]​*


Hey now!! You need to watch what ya say there!! She's not slutty by any means a real classy lady that does good work with an air brush. And being now she's a member of my family I WILL STAND FOR HER.. So if you don't have anything nice to say then just STFU.. Thank you


----------



## HATERADE (Nov 26, 2002)

ANYONE TAKE ANY PICS OF MY LITTLE BRO'S CANDY RED 63 HTP AT THE SHOW I GUESS HE GOT FIRST PLACE. ANYONE?


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Mack_@Jun 2 2005, 03:38 AM
> *Sounds kinda slutty. I'd bang her up the ass too.
> [snapback]3212940[/snapback]​*


slutty as your mama. Keep talking shit and I'll fuck u up the ass. :biggrin:


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CADDYridenLOW_@Jun 2 2005, 03:18 AM
> *Nope, I don't know who placed... I hate how at the awards they just say winners names rather than the car/year.  That would be a lot more helpful.
> [snapback]3212925[/snapback]​*


It is hard to announce more than just the entry number sometimes people don't always fill out there entry card completely...but attach is a little bit of info:


How to Show Your Vehicle
for Maximum Points


Many times an exhibitor loses a “first place” trophy only because he or she doesn’t know exactly what it takes to win at a car show. This section is intended to help the exhibitor better understand judging procedures and the different areas in which vehicles are judged.
To be competitive in any show, you must have a vehicle of show quality. The vehicle itself is judged in five basic categories: body, interior, engine, undercarriage and hydraulics. Each entry is evaluated on how well each change was made and the degree of difficulty in its execution, finish and detail. Many times points are lost because the exhibitor didn’t point out or properly display the unusual features or modifications. The vehicle is judged as it appears. If there are hidden items, they should be noted for the judges with a card or booklet. It is very important that the vehicle be open at all times during the show hours.
Interior: This includes the seats, headliner, side panels, consoles, and operable electronic accessories. The trunk/bed will be considered part of the interior. Detail of the interior should go as far as finishing door jams and edges of the upholstery and carpet.
Body:	This includes paint, striping, modifications, murals, molding, glass and accessories. The exterior should always have the best side shown to the public, but when the vehicle is judged; the entire vehicle will be inspected. Display items should not be used to cover defects in the entry. Judges realize this and look closely at the flaws, chips or mistakes.
Engine:	This includes plating, painting, firewall, hinges, springs, hoses, wiring, hood panel, and engine change. If the engine compartment is to be shown for cleanliness or chromed items, the hood should be raised enough for the judges to see the entire engine compartment. The judges will give points for only as much as they can see.
Undercarriage:	This includes plating, painting, striping, modifications, wheels, craftsmanship and cleanliness. Additional points can be earned by taking a little extra time to clean up the undercarriage of the vehicle. The use of mirrors can help in showing the undercarriage and hard to see areas.
Hydraulic Suspension: Operable setup, wiring, batteries, plating, tubing, hoses, engineering, craftsmanship, detail and cleanliness.
A good display always surrounds a winner. The reason is that they not only add to the appearance of the vehicle, but the appearance of the entire show. Sanctions, ropes or enclosures around a vehicle not only protect the vehicle from interested spectators, but also add points to a good display. They should be free of any jagged edges or sharp points. No hazardous materials, chemicals, or dangerous animals are to be used in displays.
The purpose of a sign is to inform the spectators of the changes made to the vehicle and to credit shops or people who helped make the vehicle possible.


----------



## BABYDOLL206 (May 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Mack_@Jun 2 2005, 03:38 AM
> *Sounds kinda slutty. I'd bang her up the ass too.
> [snapback]3212940[/snapback]​*


ANYWAYZ SHIT DO YOU KNOW WHO YOUR TALKING TO FOO SHIT YOUR PRY STICKING A CHORICIO IN YOUR CULO RIGHT NOW LOL.... FUCKIN PUTO SHIT IM MARIED AND HAVE BEEN FOR 6 YEARS... SO GET YO FACTS STRAIGHT PUTO AND MY AIRBRUSH IS THE SHIT TOO BAD U AINT GOT NO SKILLS LIKE PIMP HEFFA HERE LOL... U KNOW WHAT LIL BOY U NEED TO QUIT PLAYIN INTERNET TAG AND GO DO YOUR HOMEWORK BEFORE YOUR BED TIME IS UP LOL.... IMITURE ASS NECROFILIACK, HERMAFIDITE PUTOS LOL. I DIDNT GO ON YOUR PAGE DISRESPECTING SO STAY THE FUCK OFF MINE OR U WILL GET DELT WITH 
BABYDOLL206 AKA LA GUERA REPRESENTING THAT BIG BAD ASS BOULEVARD!!!!!!! TO THE FULLIST LOL......... DONT HATE LOL....


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BABYDOLL206_@Jun 2 2005, 06:26 PM
> *ANYWAYZ SHIT DO YOU KNOW WHO YOUR TALKING TO FOO SHIT YOUR PRY STICKING A CHORICIO IN YOUR CULO RIGHT NOW  LOL....  FUCKIN PUTO SHIT IM MARIED AND HAVE BEEN FOR 6 YEARS...  SO GET YO FACTS STRAIGHT PUTO AND MY AIRBRUSH IS THE SHIT TOO BAD U AINT GOT NO SKILLS LIKE PIMP HEFFA HERE LOL... U KNOW WHAT LIL BOY U NEED TO QUIT PLAYIN INTERNET TAG AND GO DO YOUR HOMEWORK BEFORE YOUR BED TIME IS UP LOL.... IMITURE ASS NECROFILIACK, HERMAFIDITE PUTOS LOL.  I DIDNT GO ON YOUR PAGE DISRESPECTING SO STAY THE FUCK OFF MINE OR U WILL GET DELT WITH
> BABYDOLL206 AKA LA GUERA REPRESENTING THAT BIG BAD ASS BOULEVARD!!!!!!!  TO THE FULLIST LOL.........      DONT HATE LOL....
> [snapback]3216308[/snapback]​*


YEAH, FUCKER :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BABYDOLL206_@Jun 2 2005, 05:26 PM
> *ANYWAYZ SHIT DO YOU KNOW WHO YOUR TALKING TO FOO SHIT YOUR PRY STICKING A CHORICIO IN YOUR CULO RIGHT NOW  LOL....  FUCKIN PUTO SHIT IM MARIED AND HAVE BEEN FOR 6 YEARS...  SO GET YO FACTS STRAIGHT PUTO AND MY AIRBRUSH IS THE SHIT TOO BAD U AINT GOT NO SKILLS LIKE PIMP HEFFA HERE LOL... U KNOW WHAT LIL BOY U NEED TO QUIT PLAYIN INTERNET TAG AND GO DO YOUR HOMEWORK BEFORE YOUR BED TIME IS UP LOL.... IMITURE ASS NECROFILIACK, HERMAFIDITE PUTOS LOL.  I DIDNT GO ON YOUR PAGE DISRESPECTING SO STAY THE FUCK OFF MINE OR U WILL GET DELT WITH
> BABYDOLL206 AKA LA GUERA REPRESENTING THAT BIG BAD ASS BOULEVARD!!!!!!!  TO THE FULLIST LOL.........      DONT HATE LOL....
> [snapback]3216308[/snapback]​*



DAMN I like her..... :biggrin:


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CADDYridenLOW_@Jun 2 2005, 02:18 AM
> *Nope, I don't know who placed... I hate how at the awards they just say winners names rather than the car/year.  That would be a lot more helpful.
> [snapback]3212925[/snapback]​*


I took third in amer. lux. milds, but not sure who was in that class?? there where alot of amer. lux cars, all of them were clean, did anybody get pics of the orange lincoln from UNIQUES or the orange big body from UCE?? oh and good job jendas, u guys were putting it down like always.. :thumbsup:


----------



## BKRSFLDHOMIE (Aug 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Droopy_@May 31 2005, 09:22 PM
> *I had the 88 burgundy caddy, with gold leaf pin stripe.
> [snapback]3207603[/snapback]​*


I HEARD YOU WERE SELLING THAT ONE ? $1500.00 RITE?

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BKRSFLDHOMIE (Aug 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Mack_@Jun 2 2005, 02:38 AM
> *Sounds kinda slutty. I'd bang her up the ass too.
> [snapback]3212940[/snapback]​*



:thumbsdown: ARE YOU REALY FROM SO. CAL ? WHICH JAIL? I DIDN'T KNOW THEY GAVE ACCESS TO COMPUTORS IN THERE :0 OH MY BAD MUST BEEN ALL THAT GOOD BEHAVIOR .............ON YOUR KNEES!!!!! :nono:


----------



## BKRSFLDHOMIE (Aug 16, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## aztecindianprincess (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BKRSFLDHOMIE_@Jun 2 2005, 07:49 PM
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]3216976[/snapback]​*


Im looking for a caddy. I got 1500.00 cash so whats up?


----------



## BKRSFLDHOMIE (Aug 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 206ness_@Jun 2 2005, 05:00 PM
> *It is hard to announce more than just the entry number sometimes people don't always fill out there entry card completely...but attach is a little bit of info:
> How to Show Your Vehicle
> for Maximum Points
> ...


THATS REALY GREAT INFO BRO. GOOD LOOKIN OUT.


----------



## CADDYridenLOW (Jun 30, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BKRSFLDHOMIE_@Jun 2 2005, 08:04 PM
> *THATS REALY GREAT INFO BRO. GOOD LOOKIN OUT.
> [snapback]3217025[/snapback]​*



LOl...yeah great info... Maybe the judges should read that...and not just judge based on the plaque in the window.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CADDYridenLOW_@Jun 2 2005, 10:27 PM
> *LOl...yeah great info... Maybe the judges should read that...and not just judge based on the plaque in the window.
> [snapback]3217580[/snapback]​*


ARE YOU SAYING THE JUDGES ARE BIASED THATS A PRETTY BOLD STATEMENT DO YOU HAVE PROOF TO BACK IT UP THERE ALOT MORE TO WINING A CAR SHOW THAN SOME PAINT OR RIMS OR INT TAKES ALOT UNDER HOOD TRUNK UNDERCARRAIGE ETC MORE THAN JUST THE BASIC TO ME THERE ARE FEW "SHOW" CARS UP HERE WE ALL CALL(OR MOST OF US ANYWAYS) OUR CARS SHOW CARS BUT TO ME SHOW CARS ARE ON THE LINES OF CASPERS 64 FROM THE BIG I BOBBY'S CAR FORM MY CLUB DONTRE THOSE TO ME ARE WHAT I CONSIDER "SHOW" CARS MOST OTHERS AT THE SHOW ARE VERY NICE CARS YOU CAN SAY IM HATING OR A HATER BUT THATS HOW I FEAL I AM NOT DOGGING ON ANY BODY OUT THERE DO WHAT YOU DO AND HOW WELL YOU CAN DO IT SOME POCKETS ARE DEEPER THANS OTHERS THATS FINE I JUDGE NOBODY AND GIVE EVERYBODY EQUALITY NO MATTER WHAT THEY ARE OR THERE CAR IS BUT I GET REAL SICK OF HEARING PEOPLE BITCH ABOUT HOW THEY DIDN'T WIN BIG FUCKING DEAL DO YOU ALL REALLY BUILD YOUR CAR FOR A $20 TROUPHY CAUSE I SURE AS FUCK DON'T I BUILT IT FOR ME TO HAVE FUN WITH AND ENJOY NOT CUASE I NEED A TROUPHY TO TELL OR SHOW HOW NICE (OR UN NICE) MY CAR IS IF EVERYBODY WENT OUT AND ACTUALLY ENJOYED THERE CAR MORE AND THE SHOWS AND DON'T HAVE SUCH A CHIP ON THEIR SHOULDER OR BIASED APPROACH OR ATTITIDE TOWARDS PEOPLE AND RIDING UP HERE IT WOULD BE ALOT MORE FUN AND MORE LIVE TOO CAUSE ITS HAS GONE DOWN EVERY FUCKING YEAR IN THE NORTH WEST AND THAT REALLY SUCKS


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BKRSFLDHOMIE_@Jun 2 2005, 08:41 PM
> *I HEARD YOU WERE SELLING THAT ONE ? $1500.00 RITE?
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]3216949[/snapback]​*


HA HA HA :scrutinize:


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CADDYridenLOW_@Jun 2 2005, 10:27 PM
> *LOl...yeah great info... Maybe the judges should read that...and not just judge based on the plaque in the window.
> [snapback]3217580[/snapback]​*


LOL


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by aztecindianprincess_@Jun 2 2005, 09:02 PM
> *Im looking for a caddy. I got 1500.00 cash so whats up?
> [snapback]3217015[/snapback]​*


Your funny :thumbsdown:


----------



## 70impalagirl (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jun 2 2005, 09:50 PM
> *ARE YOU SAYING THE JUDGES ARE BIASED THATS A PRETTY BOLD STATEMENT DO YOU HAVE PROOF TO BACK IT UP THERE ALOT MORE TO WINING A CAR SHOW THAN SOME PAINT OR RIMS OR INT TAKES ALOT UNDER HOOD TRUNK UNDERCARRAIGE ETC MORE THAN JUST THE BASIC TO ME THERE ARE FEW "SHOW" CARS UP HERE WE ALL CALL(OR MOST OF US ANYWAYS) OUR CARS SHOW CARS BUT TO ME SHOW CARS ARE ON THE LINES OF CASPERS 64 FROM THE BIG I BOBBY'S CAR FORM MY CLUB DONTRE THOSE TO ME ARE WHAT I CONSIDER "SHOW" CARS MOST OTHERS AT THE SHOW ARE VERY NICE CARS  YOU CAN SAY IM HATING OR A HATER BUT THATS HOW I FEAL I AM NOT DOGGING ON ANY BODY OUT THERE DO WHAT YOU DO AND HOW WELL YOU CAN DO IT SOME POCKETS ARE DEEPER THANS OTHERS THATS FINE I JUDGE NOBODY AND GIVE EVERYBODY EQUALITY NO MATTER WHAT THEY ARE OR THERE CAR IS BUT I GET REAL SICK OF HEARING PEOPLE BITCH ABOUT HOW THEY DIDN'T WIN BIG FUCKING DEAL DO YOU ALL REALLY BUILD YOUR CAR FOR A $20 TROUPHY CAUSE I SURE AS FUCK DON'T I BUILT IT FOR ME TO HAVE FUN WITH AND ENJOY NOT CUASE I NEED A TROUPHY TO TELL OR SHOW HOW NICE (OR UN NICE) MY CAR IS IF EVERYBODY WENT OUT AND ACTUALLY ENJOYED THERE CAR MORE AND THE SHOWS AND DON'T HAVE SUCH A CHIP ON THEIR SHOULDER OR BIASED APPROACH OR ATTITIDE TOWARDS PEOPLE AND RIDING UP HERE IT WOULD BE ALOT MORE FUN AND MORE LIVE TOO CAUSE ITS HAS GONE DOWN EVERY FUCKING YEAR IN THE NORTH WEST AND THAT REALLY SUCKS
> [snapback]3217696[/snapback]​*


This is true, so long as it rolls in under it's own power. My opinion is that if it's on a trailer more than it's driven than it belongs in a museum, not a car show, Yeah Know! I just don't think I could enjoy a car if I couldn't drive it!


----------



## CADDYridenLOW (Jun 30, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jun 2 2005, 09:50 PM
> *ARE YOU SAYING THE JUDGES ARE BIASED THATS A PRETTY BOLD STATEMENT DO YOU HAVE PROOF TO BACK IT UP THERE ALOT MORE TO WINING A CAR SHOW THAN SOME PAINT OR RIMS OR INT TAKES ALOT UNDER HOOD TRUNK UNDERCARRAIGE ETC MORE THAN JUST THE BASIC TO ME THERE ARE FEW "SHOW" CARS UP HERE WE ALL CALL(OR MOST OF US ANYWAYS) OUR CARS SHOW CARS BUT TO ME SHOW CARS ARE ON THE LINES OF CASPERS 64 FROM THE BIG I BOBBY'S CAR FORM MY CLUB DONTRE THOSE TO ME ARE WHAT I CONSIDER "SHOW" CARS MOST OTHERS AT THE SHOW ARE VERY NICE CARS  YOU CAN SAY IM HATING OR A HATER BUT THATS HOW I FEAL I AM NOT DOGGING ON ANY BODY OUT THERE DO WHAT YOU DO AND HOW WELL YOU CAN DO IT SOME POCKETS ARE DEEPER THANS OTHERS THATS FINE I JUDGE NOBODY AND GIVE EVERYBODY EQUALITY NO MATTER WHAT THEY ARE OR THERE CAR IS BUT I GET REAL SICK OF HEARING PEOPLE BITCH ABOUT HOW THEY DIDN'T WIN BIG FUCKING DEAL DO YOU ALL REALLY BUILD YOUR CAR FOR A $20 TROUPHY CAUSE I SURE AS FUCK DON'T I BUILT IT FOR ME TO HAVE FUN WITH AND ENJOY NOT CUASE I NEED A TROUPHY TO TELL OR SHOW HOW NICE (OR UN NICE) MY CAR IS IF EVERYBODY WENT OUT AND ACTUALLY ENJOYED THERE CAR MORE AND THE SHOWS AND DON'T HAVE SUCH A CHIP ON THEIR SHOULDER OR BIASED APPROACH OR ATTITIDE TOWARDS PEOPLE AND RIDING UP HERE IT WOULD BE ALOT MORE FUN AND MORE LIVE TOO CAUSE ITS HAS GONE DOWN EVERY FUCKING YEAR IN THE NORTH WEST AND THAT REALLY SUCKS
> [snapback]3217696[/snapback]​*


I totally understand what your saying, but its still a competition. And a trophy is the only way to seperate out the competition. I just feel cheated after 9 straight years of showing, and consistently upgrading my car year after year and getting nothing at this one show. I win at other shows, its just this one show. Very frustrating.


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BABYDOLL206_@Jun 2 2005, 07:26 PM
> *ANYWAYZ SHIT DO YOU KNOW WHO YOUR TALKING TO FOO SHIT YOUR PRY STICKING A CHORICIO IN YOUR CULO RIGHT NOW  LOL....  FUCKIN PUTO SHIT IM MARIED AND HAVE BEEN FOR 6 YEARS...  SO GET YO FACTS STRAIGHT PUTO AND MY AIRBRUSH IS THE SHIT TOO BAD U AINT GOT NO SKILLS LIKE PIMP HEFFA HERE LOL... U KNOW WHAT LIL BOY U NEED TO QUIT PLAYIN INTERNET TAG AND GO DO YOUR HOMEWORK BEFORE YOUR BED TIME IS UP LOL.... IMITURE ASS NECROFILIACK, HERMAFIDITE PUTOS LOL.  I DIDNT GO ON YOUR PAGE DISRESPECTING SO STAY THE FUCK OFF MINE OR U WILL GET DELT WITH
> BABYDOLL206 AKA LA GUERA REPRESENTING THAT BIG BAD ASS BOULEVARD!!!!!!!  TO THE FULLIST LOL.........      DONT HATE LOL....
> [snapback]3216308[/snapback]​*


oh damn....... :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)

BIG BAD BOULEVARD


----------



## aztecindianprincess (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Droopy_@Jun 2 2005, 09:59 PM
> *Your funny :thumbsdown:
> [snapback]3217754[/snapback]​*


OK I WILL GIVE YOU $2000!!!!!!! BY THE WAY IS THAT A FOUR DOOR THAT'S WHAT I'M LOOKING FOR????? :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CADDYridenLOW_@Jun 3 2005, 05:12 AM
> *I totally understand what your saying, but its still a competition.  And a trophy is the only way to seperate out the competition.  I just feel cheated after 9 straight years of showing, and consistently upgrading my car year after year and getting nothing at this one show.  I win at other shows, its just this one show.  Very frustrating.
> [snapback]3218256[/snapback]​*


Well don't be mad at the judges if other people built nicer or better cars and what upgrades have you done to your car???


----------



## CADDYridenLOW (Jun 30, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jun 3 2005, 09:18 PM
> *Well don't be mad at the judges if other people built nicer or better cars and what upgrades have you done to your car???
> [snapback]3222199[/snapback]​*


Nothing... Its a special edition Caddy... Came straight from the factory that way. Guess I just got lucky!


----------



## BKRSFLDHOMIE (Aug 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jun 2 2005, 09:50 PM
> *ARE YOU SAYING THE JUDGES ARE BIASED THATS A PRETTY BOLD STATEMENT DO YOU HAVE PROOF TO BACK IT UP THERE ALOT MORE TO WINING A CAR SHOW THAN SOME PAINT OR RIMS OR INT TAKES ALOT UNDER HOOD TRUNK UNDERCARRAIGE ETC MORE THAN JUST THE BASIC TO ME THERE ARE FEW "SHOW" CARS UP HERE WE ALL CALL(OR MOST OF US ANYWAYS) OUR CARS SHOW CARS BUT TO ME SHOW CARS ARE ON THE LINES OF CASPERS 64 FROM THE BIG I BOBBY'S CAR FORM MY CLUB DONTRE THOSE TO ME ARE WHAT I CONSIDER "SHOW" CARS MOST OTHERS AT THE SHOW ARE VERY NICE CARS  YOU CAN SAY IM HATING OR A HATER BUT THATS HOW I FEAL I AM NOT DOGGING ON ANY BODY OUT THERE DO WHAT YOU DO AND HOW WELL YOU CAN DO IT SOME POCKETS ARE DEEPER THANS OTHERS THATS FINE I JUDGE NOBODY AND GIVE EVERYBODY EQUALITY NO MATTER WHAT THEY ARE OR THERE CAR IS BUT I GET REAL SICK OF HEARING PEOPLE BITCH ABOUT HOW THEY DIDN'T WIN BIG FUCKING DEAL DO YOU ALL REALLY BUILD YOUR CAR FOR A $20 TROUPHY CAUSE I SURE AS FUCK DON'T I BUILT IT FOR ME TO HAVE FUN WITH AND ENJOY NOT CUASE I NEED A TROUPHY TO TELL OR SHOW HOW NICE (OR UN NICE) MY CAR IS IF EVERYBODY WENT OUT AND ACTUALLY ENJOYED THERE CAR MORE AND THE SHOWS AND DON'T HAVE SUCH A CHIP ON THEIR SHOULDER OR BIASED APPROACH OR ATTITIDE TOWARDS PEOPLE AND RIDING UP HERE IT WOULD BE ALOT MORE FUN AND MORE LIVE TOO CAUSE ITS HAS GONE DOWN EVERY FUCKING YEAR IN THE NORTH WEST AND THAT REALLY SUCKS
> [snapback]3217696[/snapback]​*



OK TONE FOR ONCE YOU GOT A GOOD POINT, I HAVE TO ADMIT THAT I GOT ALL COUGHT UP IN THE BS I BUILT MY SHOW CAR, CAR AS YOU WOULD SAY, WHAT EVA, LOWRIDER!!!! CUZ THAT WHAT IT IS. FOR THE LOVE OF WHAT I DO! AND RIDE IT ANY CHANCE I GET! NOW IF YOU THINK YOUR CAR IS THE SHIT AND NOBODY ELSES IS AS GOOD THEN THINK AGAIN BRO! THERES ALWAYZ SOMETHING BETTER OUT THERE. WE WENT TO THE SHOW, HAD FUN, ENJOYED ALL THE RIDES AND THE HOP........ EVEN WHEN SUM PEOPLE WERE HATEN ON US BECUZ OF THE RATHER LARGE CHIPS ON THERE SHOULDERS. NOT GOING TO SAY YOUR NAMES BUT GUESS WHAT BROS YOU ARE THE REASON IT HAS GONE DOWN HILL EVERY YEAR!! AND YES TONE THE JUDGES ARE BIASED IN THERE JUDGING OF CARS, SOME ONE JUST SAID TO SHOW THE JUDGES WHAT CHANGES HAVE BEEN MADE ON A CAR TO GET THE PROPER POINTS RITE? WHAT THE FUCK KIND OF JUDGE ARE THEY WHEN THEY CANT SEE THEM FROM STOCK ? DO YOU REALY THINK THEY KNOW WHAT IS STOCK AND WHAT IS MODIFIED? BRO IF THE JUDGE CAN'T OPEN HIS EYES WHY SHOULD WE ATTEND SHOWS? AND WHY DID SOME PEOPLE AIRING THERE FEELINGS OUT ON HERE TURN IN TO SUMIN SO BAD ? TONE AND ALL THE OTHERS WHO READ THIS FROM THE OLD TO THE NEW YOU WANT LOWRIDING TO BE STRONG THEN LOSE THE FUCKING ATTITUDES FOR OTHER RIDERS AND CLUBS!!!!!!! WE ALL DO WHAT WE CAN WITH WHAT WE HAVE, AND ALL OF BLVD C.C. MEMBERS WORK ON THERE SHIT!!!!! HAVE A NICE FUCKING DAY :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by aztecindianprincess_@Jun 3 2005, 09:51 PM
> *OK I WILL GIVE YOU $2000!!!!!!! BY THE WAY IS THAT A FOUR DOOR THAT'S WHAT I'M LOOKING FOR????? :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> [snapback]3222094[/snapback]​*


HA HA HA, YOUR FUNNY :nono:


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by aztecindianprincess_@Jun 3 2005, 09:51 PM
> *OK I WILL GIVE YOU $2000!!!!!!! BY THE WAY IS THAT A FOUR DOOR THAT'S WHAT I'M LOOKING FOR????? :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> [snapback]3222094[/snapback]​*


WHO IS GOING TO BE WORKING ON YOUR CAR, WHEN IT COMES IN TO THE SHOP? :0 I HOPE I'M THERE :scrutinize: AND KEEP YOUR EYES OFF OF MINE RIDE, HATER OR SOMETHING MIGHT HAPPEN :twak:


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Droopy_@Jun 4 2005, 01:27 AM
> *WHO IS GOING TO BE WORKING ON YOUR CAR, WHEN IT COMES IN TO THE SHOP?  :0 I HOPE I'M THERE :scrutinize: AND KEEP YOUR EYES OFF OF MINE RIDE, HATER OR SOMETHING MIGHT HAPPEN :twak:
> [snapback]3222572[/snapback]​*


MAYBE SHALL DO MORE ON HERE RIDE THAN HERE BOYFRIEND DID ON HIS {LOL}


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BKRSFLDHOMIE_@Jun 3 2005, 11:35 PM
> *OK TONE FOR ONCE YOU GOT A GOOD POINT, NOW IF YOU THINK YOUR CAR IS THE SHIT AND NOBODY ELSES IS AS GOOD THEN THINK AGAIN BRO! THERES ALWAYZ SOMETHING BETTER OUT THERE. WE WENT TO THE SHOW,EVEN WHEN SUM PEOPLE WERE HATEN ON US BECUZ OF THE RATHER LARGE CHIPS ON THERE SHOULDERS. NOT GOING TO SAY YOUR NAMES BUT GUESS WHAT BROS YOU ARE THE REASON IT HAS GONE DOWN HILL EVERY YEAR!! AND YES TONE THE JUDGES ARE BIASED IN THERE JUDGING OF CARS, BRO IF THE JUDGE CAN'T OPEN HIS EYES WHY SHOULD WE ATTEND SHOWS? AND WHY DID SOME PEOPLE AIRING THERE FEELINGS OUT ON HERE TURN IN TO SUMIN SO BAD ? TONE AND ALL THE OTHERS WHO READ THIS FROM THE OLD TO THE NEW YOU WANT LOWRIDING TO BE STRONG THEN LOSE THE FUCKING ATTITUDES FOR OTHER RIDERS AND CLUBS!!!!!!! WE ALL DO WHAT WE CAN WITH WHAT WE HAVE, AND ALL OF BLVD C.C. MEMBERS WORK ON THERE SHIT!!!!! HAVE A NICE FUCKING DAY :biggrin:
> [snapback]3222417[/snapback]​*


WHAT DO YOU MEAN FOR ONNCE :angry: LOL AND I NEVER SAID MY CARS WHERE ANY BETTER THAN ANYBODY ELSES READ WHAT I SAID AGAIN, MY CARS ARE BUCKETS BUT THERE THE WAY I BUILT THEM AND LIKE THEM AS FOR PEOPLE HATEN NAME THEM I HEARD THERE WAS SOME PROBLEM WITH ONE OF MY MEMBERS OF MY CLUB AT THE SHOW I'LL TELL YOU THIS HE DIDN'T SAY NOTHING ABOUT WHO EVER THOUGHT HE WAS CAUSE HOMIE AIN'T LIKE THAT AT ALL PERIOD AS FOR JUDGES HAS NOTHING TO DO WITH STOCK OR NOT HAS TO DO WITH ALOT MORE THAN THAT YES YOU GUYS HAVE NICE ASS CARS BUT JUST BECAUSE YOU HAVE A NICE CAR DON'T MEAN YOUR GUNNA WIN A $20 (TOPS) TROPHY THAT COSTS YOU $40 TO WIN THE OTHER CARS THERE COULD BE NICER OR BETTER BUILT AS FOR GOING TO SHOWS I HOPE YOU WOULD GO FOR SUPPORT AND TO KEEP THE SHOWS AND LOWRIDING GOING UP HERE RATHER THAN FOR A FUCKING TROPHY CAUSE IF ALL EVERYBODY WANTS IS A TROPHY ILL GO TO EVERY VALUE VILLIGE AND GOODWILL I CAN FIND AND BUY UP ALL THE UNWANTED TROPHY DONATED AND HAND THEM OUT AT THE SHOWS TO PEOPLE SO THEY CAN FEAL BETTER ABOUT THER NICE CAR  AS FOR WHAT HOMIES FEALINGS ARE THATS FINE I JUST ASKED THE ? AND AM KINDA GETTING SICK OF PEOPLE CRYING ABOUT A FUCKING TROPHY CAUSE I SURE AS FUCK KNOW YOU DON'T GET ONE FOR RIDING YOUR CAR DOWN THE STREET BUT NO ONE CRYS ABOUT THAT DO THEY NOW AND I HAVE ATTITUDE TOWARDS NOBODY I AM GENERALLY A NICE GUY AND AM VERY APPROACHABLE I THINK ( I MAY BE WRONG) AS FAR AS DOING WHAT YOU DO WITH WHAT YOU HAVE SHIT I BEEN SAYING THAT FOR YEARS ALOT OF PEOPLE USED TO TALK ABOUT THE DRAGIN RIDERS(NOT ME) IF ANYBODY REMEMBERS THEM THEY WHERE ALL COOL AS FUCK PEOPLE AND DID WHAT THEY COULD WITH WHAT THEY HAD WELL LIKE I SAID ALOT OF PEOPLE TALKED BAD ABOUT THEM BECAUSE THEY DIDN'T HAVE AS NICE RIDES AS EVERYBODY ELSE WELL YOU KNOW WHAT I SUPPORTED THEM JUST LIKE I SUPPORT ALL RIDERS AND CLUBS THAT ARE OUT THERE DOING IT FOR THE LOVE OF IT PLAIN AND SIMPLE AND I HATE ON NO CLUBS OUT THERE I HONESTLY DON'T CARE WHAT PLAQUE IS IN YOU CAR OR ON YOU BACK OR WHERE YOU FLY IT BECAUSE TO ME WE ARE ALL OUT HERE DOING THE SAME THING AND I GET ALONG WITH MOST EVERYBODY AND TO ME ITS BIGGER THAN THAT, SO MAYBE YOU OFF ALL PEOPLE SHOULD TAKE YOUR OWN ADVICE AND NOT HAVE AN ATTITUDE OR LARGE CHIP ON YOUR SHOULDER


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CADDYridenLOW_@Jun 3 2005, 11:08 PM
> *Nothing... Its a special edition Caddy... Came straight from the factory that way.  Guess I just got lucky!
> [snapback]3222332[/snapback]​*


DONT GET ME WRONG BRO IM NOT HATING ON YOU OR DOGGING ON YOU AND HONESTLY I HAVE NOT STUDIED YOUR CAR OR LOOKED AT IT LATELY BUT I PERSONALLY JUST BY WALKING BY IT ( AT THIS LAST CHEALIS SHOW)HAVE NOT NOTICED MUCH OR ANY DIFFERENCE OR CHANGES ON YOUR CAR IN THE LAST 9 YEARS THAT YOU BEEN WINING SO I WOULD SAY YOU HAD A DAMN GOOD RUN AND I WOULD ACCEPT IT FOR THAT


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by westside206rain_@Jun 4 2005, 02:09 AM
> *MAYBE SHALL DO MORE ON HERE RIDE THAN HERE BOYFRIEND DID ON HIS {LOL}
> [snapback]3222598[/snapback]​*


DAMN :0 LOL


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jun 4 2005, 07:57 AM
> *DONT GET ME WRONG BRO IM NOT HATING ON YOU OR DOGGING ON YOU AND HONESTLY I HAVE NOT STUDIED YOUR CAR OR LOOKED AT IT LATELY BUT I PERSONALLY JUST BY WALKING BY IT ( AT THIS LAST CHEALIS SHOW)HAVE NOT NOTICED MUCH OR ANY DIFFERENCE OR CHANGES ON YOUR CAR IN THE LAST 9 YEARS THAT YOU BEEN WINING SO I WOULD SAY YOU HAD A DAMN GOOD RUN AND I WOULD ACCEPT IT FOR THAT
> [snapback]3222636[/snapback]​*



LOOKS THE SAME TO ME FOR AT LEAST THE LAST 4 YEARS. 
TRY CHANGING IT UP. THERES MORE TO LIFE THEN PAINT AND RIMS :biggrin: 

IF YOU WANT TROPHIES KEEP HITTIN THE LES SCHWAB SHOWS


----------



## CADDYridenLOW (Jun 30, 2001)

> _Originally posted by USOPDX_@Jun 4 2005, 06:51 AM
> *LOOKS THE SAME TO ME FOR AT LEAST THE LAST 4 YEARS.
> TRY CHANGING IT UP. THERES MORE TO LIFE THEN PAINT AND RIMS :biggrin:
> 
> ...


Lol... Thanks for that.


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

Brandy's Chevy Click here... This is my take on this, don't know how many of you know that I used to have a 56 Chevy 2 door with a corvette 327 hooked up BDS blower a full show car. Now that class 55-56-57 Chevy's is HUGE there are lots of them! Well at my first big show here it was the Roadster Show, I took second place. I had well over 30gs into the car, full ground up restoration chrome undies interiour was put back to mint. Everything was done right. Judging is done on a point system and after the show I got my judging sheet just to see where I missed out on first place. Come to find out that they had placed me in a class that had full blown race-show cars. So needless to say I didn't have as much as the dude that took first. So I accepted it and then got the actual class sheets to find out exactlly what class my car should be in with modifications and so forth. So that is the key, what class is your car in? And make your adjustments to that class so you do place or take first. Sometimes it's only something minor, like Dontre I believe he had to remove the clear trunk and hood as that put him in a full radical class. Just removing it put him in mild. Hope this helps and remember it's done on a POINT system and if your missing something thats worth 10 points thats the differents between FIRST and second..


----------



## HATERADE (Nov 26, 2002)

TONY IS RIGHT AND SO IS BRANDY CADDYLOW I'VE BEEN SHOWING MY CARS FOR THE LAST 4 YEARS WON LOTS OF TROPHYS AND LOST ALOT BUT WHAT TONY FINALLY MADE ME REALIZE IS IT'S THE FUN OF GOING AND HANGING OUT WITH YOUR BOYS BULLSHITTING ABOUT WHAT YOU'VE DONE TO YOUR CAR. I SAW YOUR CAR AT A CARTOYS SHOW IN SEATTLE 5 YEARS AGO, IN MY OPINION DON'T KNOW IF YOU'VE CHANGED ANYTHING BUT IT LOOKS THE SAME AS BACK THEN SO MY ADVICE TO YOU IS IF YOU LIKE IT THAT WAY LEAVE IT AND HAVE FUN RIDING AND GOING TO SHOWS IF YOU JUST WANT MORE 1ST PLACE TROPHY'S THEN REDO IT OR DO MORE CUSTOM SHIT TO IT. MY 67 RAG HAS ALOT OF CUSTOM TOUCHES DONE TO IT THAT I NEVER EVEN GET POINTS FOR BUT OHWELL, MY CAR IS PRETTY MUCH DONE IN MY OPINION THATS WHY I'M BORED AND WANT TO SELL IT IT HAS TAKEN 17 1ST PLACE TROPHY'S IN THE LAST 2 YEARS THAT IVE OWNED IT AND PROBABLY 4 OF THOSE WERE AT LRM SHOWS IN PORTLAND,SAN DIEGO, PHX, BUT NOW THAT I'VE MOVED DOWN TO PHX IT'S RARE IF I GET A TROPHY SOMEONE ELSE WILL ALWAYS HAVE SOMETHING NICER, JUST A MATTER IF THEIR GOING TO SHOW UP AT THE SHOW YOUR AT? JUST HAVE FUN THATS WHY YOU DO IT AND THATS WHAT IT IS ABOUT.


----------



## CADDYridenLOW (Jun 30, 2001)

> _Originally posted by HATERADE_@Jun 4 2005, 01:02 PM
> *TONY IS RIGHT AND SO IS BRANDY CADDYLOW I'VE BEEN SHOWING MY CARS FOR THE LAST 4 YEARS WON LOTS OF TROPHYS AND LOST ALOT BUT WHAT TONY FINALLY MADE ME REALIZE IS IT'S THE FUN OF GOING AND HANGING OUT WITH YOUR BOYS BULLSHITTING ABOUT WHAT YOU'VE DONE TO YOUR CAR. I SAW YOUR CAR AT A CARTOYS SHOW IN SEATTLE 5 YEARS AGO, IN MY OPINION DON'T KNOW IF YOU'VE CHANGED ANYTHING BUT IT LOOKS THE SAME AS BACK THEN SO MY ADVICE TO YOU IS IF YOU LIKE IT THAT WAY LEAVE IT AND HAVE FUN RIDING AND GOING TO SHOWS IF YOU JUST WANT MORE 1ST PLACE TROPHY'S THEN REDO IT OR DO MORE CUSTOM SHIT TO IT. MY 67 RAG HAS ALOT OF CUSTOM TOUCHES DONE TO IT THAT I NEVER EVEN GET POINTS FOR BUT OHWELL, MY CAR IS PRETTY  MUCH DONE IN MY OPINION THATS WHY I'M BORED AND WANT TO SELL IT IT HAS TAKEN 17 1ST PLACE TROPHY'S IN THE LAST 2 YEARS THAT IVE OWNED IT AND PROBABLY 4 OF THOSE WERE AT LRM SHOWS IN PORTLAND,SAN DIEGO, PHX,  BUT NOW THAT I'VE MOVED DOWN TO PHX IT'S RARE IF I GET A TROPHY SOMEONE ELSE WILL ALWAYS HAVE SOMETHING NICER, JUST A MATTER IF THEIR GOING TO SHOW UP AT THE SHOW YOUR AT? JUST HAVE FUN THATS WHY YOU DO IT AND THATS WHAT IT IS ABOUT.
> [snapback]3224095[/snapback]​*


No I totally understand what you guys are saying. I have fun thats why I continue doing it. I realize my car hasn't changed much in the past couple years. But I've had the engine rebuilt, radiator, brakes, suspension; of course stuff you can't see. I'm happy where my car is at. I'm not putting hydraulics on that car, not putting a 90's front end on it, can't think of any murals I would want, so to me the car is pretty much where I want it. I'm not whining about not winning, its funny how off track my original comment has gotten. Started when I was 15 with my own money, I just thought it was frustrating for 5 years I continued to upgrade my car, and never won at this one show. And still after 9 years have yet to win at that show. That was my only comment. Not bashing the judges or pointing fingers, just thought that was unusual. I now have other responsibilities including a mortgage and some other expensive hobbies. 

But no disrespect to anyone, was ever intended.

Anybody have a schedule for the next Les Schwab show?? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BKRSFLDHOMIE (Aug 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jun 4 2005, 01:33 AM
> *WHAT DO YOU MEAN FOR ONNCE :angry: LOL AND I NEVER SAID MY CARS WHERE ANY BETTER THAN ANYBODY ELSES READ WHAT I SAID AGAIN, MY CARS ARE BUCKETS BUT THERE THE WAY I BUILT THEM AND LIKE THEM AS FOR PEOPLE HATEN NAME THEM I HEARD THERE WAS SOME PROBLEM WITH ONE OF MY MEMBERS OF MY CLUB AT THE SHOW I'LL TELL YOU THIS HE DIDN'T SAY NOTHING ABOUT WHO EVER THOUGHT HE WAS CAUSE HOMIE AIN'T LIKE THAT AT ALL PERIOD AS FOR JUDGES HAS NOTHING TO DO WITH STOCK OR NOT HAS TO DO WITH ALOT MORE THAN THAT YES YOU GUYS HAVE NICE ASS CARS BUT JUST BECAUSE YOU HAVE A NICE CAR DON'T MEAN YOUR GUNNA WIN A $20 (TOPS) TROPHY THAT COSTS YOU $40 TO WIN THE OTHER CARS THERE COULD BE NICER OR BETTER BUILT  AS FOR GOING TO SHOWS I HOPE YOU WOULD GO FOR SUPPORT AND TO KEEP THE SHOWS AND LOWRIDING GOING UP HERE RATHER THAN FOR A FUCKING TROPHY CAUSE IF ALL EVERYBODY WANTS IS A TROPHY ILL GO TO EVERY VALUE VILLIGE AND GOODWILL I CAN FIND AND BUY UP ALL THE UNWANTED TROPHY DONATED AND HAND THEM OUT AT THE SHOWS TO PEOPLE SO THEY CAN FEAL BETTER ABOUT THER NICE CAR  AS FOR WHAT HOMIES FEALINGS ARE THATS FINE I JUST ASKED THE ? AND AM KINDA GETTING SICK OF PEOPLE CRYING ABOUT A FUCKING TROPHY CAUSE I SURE AS FUCK  KNOW YOU DON'T GET ONE FOR RIDING YOUR CAR DOWN THE STREET BUT  NO ONE CRYS ABOUT THAT DO THEY NOW AND I HAVE ATTITUDE TOWARDS NOBODY I AM GENERALLY A NICE GUY AND AM VERY APPROACHABLE I THINK ( I MAY BE WRONG) AS FAR AS DOING WHAT YOU DO WITH WHAT YOU HAVE SHIT I BEEN SAYING THAT FOR YEARS ALOT OF PEOPLE USED TO TALK  ABOUT THE DRAGIN RIDERS(NOT ME) IF ANYBODY REMEMBERS THEM THEY WHERE ALL COOL AS FUCK PEOPLE AND DID WHAT THEY COULD WITH WHAT THEY HAD WELL LIKE I SAID ALOT OF PEOPLE TALKED BAD ABOUT THEM BECAUSE THEY DIDN'T HAVE AS NICE RIDES AS EVERYBODY ELSE WELL YOU KNOW WHAT I SUPPORTED THEM JUST LIKE I SUPPORT ALL RIDERS AND CLUBS THAT ARE OUT THERE DOING IT FOR THE LOVE OF IT PLAIN AND SIMPLE AND I HATE ON NO CLUBS OUT THERE I HONESTLY DON'T CARE WHAT PLAQUE IS IN YOU CAR OR ON YOU BACK OR WHERE YOU FLY IT BECAUSE TO ME WE ARE ALL OUT HERE DOING THE SAME THING AND I GET ALONG WITH MOST EVERYBODY AND TO ME ITS BIGGER THAN THAT, SO MAYBE YOU OFF ALL PEOPLE SHOULD TAKE YOUR OWN ADVICE AND NOT HAVE AN ATTITUDE OR LARGE CHIP ON YOUR SHOULDER
> [snapback]3222613[/snapback]​*



WHY WHEN I GET ON HERE AND TALK BOUT SUMIN YOU TRY TO TURN IT AROUND? SO WHEN YOUR BOYZ GET COUGHT SAYIN NEGITIVE SHIT OR ACTING BETTER THAN EVERYONE ITS MY ATITUDE OR A CHIP ON MY SHOULDER? PLEASE BRO GET A GRIP ! AINT NO GETTIN THREW TO YOU BRO.

I WENT TO THE SHOW AT THE HIGH SCHOOL 4 LOLO'S SHOWED UP 3 BLVD 1 SOLO RIDER , IT WAS FOR A GOOD CAUSE GREAT SHOW.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BKRSFLDHOMIE_@Jun 4 2005, 11:07 PM
> *WHY WHEN I GET ON HERE AND TALK BOUT SUMIN YOU TRY TO TURN IT AROUND? SO WHEN YOUR BOYZ GET COUGHT SAYIN NEGITIVE SHIT OR ACTING BETTER THAN EVERYONE ITS MY ATITUDE OR A CHIP ON MY SHOULDER? PLEASE BRO GET A GRIP ! AINT NO GETTIN THREW TO YOU BRO.
> 
> I WENT TO THE SHOW AT THE HIGH SCHOOL 4 LOLO'S SHOWED UP 3 BLVD 1 SOLO RIDER , IT WAS FOR A GOOD CAUSE GREAT SHOW.
> [snapback]3225620[/snapback]​*


NOW NOW I KNOW HOMIE AND HE AINT LIKE THAT I DON'T TURN NOTHING AROUND OTHER THAN MAYBE SAYING TAKE YOUR OWN ADVICE??????? AND WHAT DID THE 1 AND ONLY GUY THAT SAPOSEDLY SAID SOMTHING SAY I NEVER HEARD WHAT WAS SAPOSEDLY SAID????? AS FAR AS ACTING BETTER THAN EVERYONE ELSE I'VE SEEN THAT FROM ALOT OF PEOPLE IF THEY ACTED THAT WAY THATS ON THEM AND THERE PERSONALLITY AND I HAVE A GRIP BELIVE THAT I DON'T KNOW WHY WE GOING BACK AND FORTH ABOUT THIS SHIT IT WASN'T ME OR YOU THAT SAID OR DIDN'T SAY SHIT IF IT WAS THAT BIG OF A DEAL MAYBE THE ONE THAT SAPOSEDLY HAD SOMETHING SAID ABOUT THEM SHOULD HAVE APPROACHED THE PERSON THAT SAPOSEDLY SAID SOME THING AND TALKED IT OUT RATHER THAN GETTING ALL HOT AND HAS FOR THE SHOW I NEVER HEARD ABOUT IT UNTIL YOU POSTED IT AND I COULDN'T MAKE IT OUT THERE I WOULD HAVE LIKED TO MAKE IT BUT I HAD PRIOR PLANS THAT RAN LONGER THAN I THOUGHT THATS WHY I MISSED YOUR CALL TODAY AND THERE ARE NOT THAT MANY PEOPLE FROM THE LOCAL SEATTLE AREA THAT GETS ON HERE TO FIND OUT ABOUT THE SHOWS SO IM SURE THAT HAD SOMTHING TO DO WITH THE LOW TURN OUT


----------



## BKRSFLDHOMIE (Aug 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jun 5 2005, 02:21 AM
> *NOW NOW I KNOW HOMIE AND HE AINT LIKE THAT I DON'T TURN NOTHING AROUND OTHER THAN MAYBE SAYING TAKE YOUR OWN ADVICE??????? AND WHAT DID THE 1 AND ONLY GUY THAT SAPOSEDLY SAID SOMTHING SAY I NEVER HEARD WHAT WAS SAPOSEDLY SAID????? AS FAR AS ACTING BETTER THAN EVERYONE ELSE I'VE SEEN THAT FROM ALOT OF PEOPLE  IF THEY ACTED THAT WAY THATS ON THEM AND THERE PERSONALLITY AND I HAVE A GRIP BELIVE  THAT I DON'T KNOW WHY WE GOING BACK AND FORTH ABOUT THIS SHIT IT WASN'T ME OR YOU THAT SAID OR DIDN'T SAY SHIT IF IT WAS THAT BIG OF A DEAL MAYBE THE ONE THAT SAPOSEDLY HAD SOMETHING SAID ABOUT THEM SHOULD HAVE APPROACHED THE PERSON THAT SAPOSEDLY SAID SOME THING AND TALKED IT OUT RATHER THAN GETTING ALL HOT AND HAS FOR THE SHOW I NEVER HEARD ABOUT IT UNTIL YOU POSTED IT AND I COULDN'T MAKE IT OUT THERE I WOULD HAVE LIKED TO MAKE IT BUT I HAD PRIOR PLANS THAT RAN LONGER THAN I THOUGHT THATS WHY I MISSED YOUR CALL TODAY AND THERE ARE NOT THAT MANY PEOPLE FROM THE LOCAL SEATTLE AREA THAT GETS ON HERE TO FIND OUT ABOUT THE SHOWS SO IM SURE THAT HAD SOMTHING TO DO WITH THE LOW TURN OUT
> [snapback]3226082[/snapback]​*


WHAT EVA TONE YOU STILL TURN SHIT AROUND .

AND THIS IS FOR EVA ONE IN THE WA ........ WHERE ALL YOU AT ? ROLLED DOWN TOWN ......... VERY FEW RIDERS OUT I KNOW THERE IS MORE OF YOU OUT THERE 
THAN SUM LIKE TO THINK. AS FOR THOSE OF YOU WHO PROMISED THE KIDS FROM THE HIGH SCHOOL YOU WOULD COME OUT ON SATURDAY.... IF YOU AINT GOING TO DO IT DONT SAY YOU ARE IT WAS PRETTY FUCKED UP MAKING THEM THINK YOU WERE.

TONE I'M TYRED OF TALKIN TO YOU BOUT THIS BULL SHIT. WHAT HAPPEND HAPPEND WE AINT GOT SHIT TO PROVE OR HIDE, BELEAVE THAT.


----------



## BKRSFLDHOMIE (Aug 16, 2003)

*THANK YOU BLVD ENT. IT WAS A GREAT SHOW AND I WILL ALWAYZ ATTEND YOUR EVENTS, WILL BE AT YAKIMA*


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

*



Originally posted by BKRSFLDHOMIE@Jun 5 2005, 09:59 AM
WHAT EVA TONE YOU STILL TURN SHIT AROUND . 

Click to expand...





UMM I THINK NOT HOMIE

AND THIS IS FOR EVA ONE IN THE WA ........ WHERE ALL YOU AT ? ROLLED DOWN TOWN ......... VERY FEW RIDERS OUT I KNOW THERE IS MORE OF YOU OUT THERE 
THAN SUM LIKE TO THINK.  AS FOR THOSE OF YOU WHO PROMISED THE KIDS FROM THE HIGH SCHOOL YOU WOULD COME OUT ON SATURDAY.... IF YOU AINT GOING TO DO IT DONT SAY YOU ARE IT WAS PRETTY FUCKED UP MAKING THEM THINK YOU WERE.

TONE I'M TYRED OF TALKIN TO YOU BOUT THIS BULL SHIT. WHAT HAPPEND HAPPEND WE AINT GOT SHIT TO PROVE OR HIDE, BELEAVE THAT. IT HAS TO BE PROVEN TO ME FOR ME TO BELIEVE IT
[snapback]3226740[/snapback]​

Click to expand...

*AND I ALSO AM TIRED OF TALKING TO YOU ABOUT THIS BULLSHIT AND JUST TO LET EVERYONE OUT THERE KNOW I LIVE IN REALLITY NOT LAW LAW LAND LIKE SOME PEOPLE(THINK) :0  :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BKRSFLDHOMIE_@Jun 5 2005, 10:01 AM
> *THANK YOU BLVD ENT. IT WAS A GREAT SHOW AND I WILL ALWAYZ ATTEND YOUR EVENTS, WILL BE AT YAKIMA
> [snapback]3226745[/snapback]​*


I SECONDED THIS ONE TO ME BLVD ENT IS A BIGART OF KEEPING THE RIDING ALIVE UP HERE IN THE NORTWEST


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BKRSFLDHOMIE_@Jun 5 2005, 10:01 AM
> *THANK YOU BLVD ENT. IT WAS A GREAT SHOW AND I WILL ALWAYZ ATTEND YOUR EVENTS, WILL BE AT YAKIMA
> [snapback]3226745[/snapback]​*


SAME FOR ME :biggrin:


----------



## DANNYBOY79 (Sep 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by westside206rain_@Jun 4 2005, 03:09 AM
> *MAYBE SHALL DO MORE ON HERE RIDE THAN HERE BOYFRIEND DID ON HIS {LOL}
> [snapback]3222598[/snapback]​*


AT LEAST HER BOYFRIEND KNOWS WHERE HIS CARB. IS ON HIS CAR AND HOW TO WORK ON HIS CAR!!!!!!


----------



## DANNYBOY79 (Sep 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Droopy_@Jun 5 2005, 07:06 PM
> *SAME FOR ME :biggrin:
> [snapback]3228355[/snapback]​*


 SAME FOR ME TO GUY!!!!!!!
:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DANNYBOY79_@Jun 5 2005, 09:26 PM
> *AT LEAST HER BOYFRIEND KNOWS WHERE HIS CARB. IS ON HIS CAR AND HOW TO WORK ON HIS CAR!!!!!!
> [snapback]3229271[/snapback]​*


DON'T HAD BECAUSE I DID MORE SHIT ON MY OWN CAR THAN YOU (MY SHIT'S IN STREET AND IS NEVER AS DIRTY AS YOURS)SO DONT TRY AND TALK SHIT??


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DANNYBOY79_@Jun 5 2005, 09:26 PM
> *AT LEAST HER BOYFRIEND KNOWS WHERE HIS CARB. IS ON HIS CAR AND HOW TO WORK ON HIS CAR!!!!!!
> [snapback]3229271[/snapback]​*


DON'T HAD BECAUSE I DID MORE SHIT ON MY OWN CAR THAN YOU (MY SHIT'S IN STREET AND IS NEVER AS DIRTY AS YOURS)SO DONT TRY AND TALK SHIT??  :roflmao:


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

Hey now you two don't make me spank you :biggrin: LOVE MOM


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl_@Jun 6 2005, 08:38 AM
> *Hey now you two don't make me spank you :biggrin: LOVE MOM
> [snapback]3231099[/snapback]​*


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DANNYBOY79_@Jun 5 2005, 09:26 PM
> *AT LEAST HER BOYFRIEND KNOWS WHERE HIS CARB. IS ON HIS CAR AND HOW TO WORK ON HIS CAR!!!!!!
> [snapback]3229271[/snapback]​*


You might know where the carb is at, :0 but working on your own car is something you need to work on :0 . I think me, cosmo, jr,d-dog, and able did more work on your car than you did :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl_@Jun 6 2005, 07:38 AM
> *Hey now you two don't make me spank you :biggrin: LOVE MOM
> [snapback]3231099[/snapback]​*


Sorry, but I had to get in it to, mom :biggrin:


----------



## BKRSFLDHOMIE (Aug 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Droopy_@Jun 6 2005, 05:02 PM
> *Sorry, but I had to get in it to, mom :biggrin:
> [snapback]3233877[/snapback]​*


WELL, WELL, WHERE IS LAW LAW LAND? I KNOW SUM PEOPLE LIVE IN LA LA LAND LIKE YOU THREE KNUCKLE HEADS IN MY CLUB TALKING ON HERE, I HAVE DONE MORE ON YOUR CARS THEN ANY OF YOU HAVE DONE IN BED WITH YOUR WOMEN LOL 


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

NOW LETS KEEP IT CLEAN ON HERE NO MORE BELOW THE BELT SHIT!!!!!!!!
TONE ................. ITS KOOL BRO I KNOW YOU ARE THE MOST DOWN ASS RIDER ON HERE ! SO WHERE THE FUCK WERE YOU SATURDAY NITE DAWG!!! LOL

 :biggrin: 

HI BRANDY!


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BKRSFLDHOMIE_@Jun 6 2005, 05:52 PM
> *WELL, WELL, WHERE IS LAW LAW LAND? I KNOW SUM PEOPLE LIVE IN LA LA LAND LIKE YOU THREE KNUCKLE HEADS IN MY CLUB TALKING ON HERE, I HAVE DONE MORE ON YOUR CARS THEN ANY OF YOU HAVE DONE IN BED WITH YOUR WOMEN LOL
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> ...



:wave: SWEETIE PIE


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BKRSFLDHOMIE_@Jun 6 2005, 06:52 PM
> *WELL, WELL, WHERE IS LAW LAW LAND? I KNOW SUM PEOPLE LIVE IN LA LA LAND LIKE YOU THREE KNUCKLE HEADS IN MY CLUB TALKING ON HERE, I HAVE DONE MORE ON YOUR CARS THEN ANY OF YOU HAVE DONE IN BED WITH YOUR WOMEN LOL
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> ...


Shit, la la land,is that the place where you actually finish people cars :0 .We don't get involved with what happens in your bed, or what doesn't happen? :0 So stay out of ours :biggrin: We still love you homie :biggrin:


----------



## BKRSFLDHOMIE (Aug 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Droopy_@Jun 6 2005, 08:54 PM
> *Shit, la la land,is that the place where you actually finish people cars :0 .We don't get involved with what happens in your bed, or what doesn't happen? :0 So stay out of ours :biggrin: We still love you homie :biggrin:
> [snapback]3234790[/snapback]​*


HOMIE?
:dunno: 

LOVE?


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BKRSFLDHOMIE_@Jun 6 2005, 10:17 PM
> *HOMIE?
> :dunno:
> 
> ...


HOMIE? YES, TO EVERONE IN THE CLUB.
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
LOVE? YES, WHO'S BEEN THERE, PUTTIN WORK WITH YOU. FOR OVER 2 YEARS, THAT'S LOVE


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BKRSFLDHOMIE_@Jun 6 2005, 06:52 PM
> *WELL, WELL, WHERE IS LAW LAW LAND? I KNOW SUM PEOPLE LIVE IN LA LA LAND LIKE YOU THREE KNUCKLE HEADS IN MY CLUB TALKING ON HERE, I HAVE DONE MORE ON YOUR CARS THEN ANY OF YOU HAVE DONE IN BED WITH YOUR WOMEN LOL
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> ...


I was helping my buddy work on his car trying to get it done for the FULLXTC show


----------



## BABYDOLL206 (May 20, 2005)

* HAY WUD UP FOOS IT B ME LA GUERA :. SEMON QUE SI BUT ANYWAYZ WUZZ UP MY FELLOW BOULEVARD C. C. MEMBERS ???????????? IM HERE IN CENTRAL CAL.... KICKIN IT WITH THE FAMILYA U KNOW!!!!!!!!!! SO HOW'S SEA-TOWN'S WEATHER I HEARD IT WAS SHITTY LOL...*


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BABYDOLL206_@Jun 7 2005, 05:38 PM
> *    HAY WUD UP FOOS IT B ME LA GUERA :. SEMON QUE SI BUT ANYWAYZ WUZZ UP MY FELLOW BOULEVARD C. C. MEMBERS ????????????  IM HERE IN CENTRAL CAL....  KICKIN IT WITH THE FAMILYA U KNOW!!!!!!!!!!  SO HOW'S SEA-TOWN'S WEATHER I HEARD IT WAS SHITTY LOL...
> [snapback]3239115[/snapback]​*


*
yes, it is*


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

:wave:


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)




----------

